# هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟



## eslam_rashed (9 أكتوبر 2007)

العجب أن النصارى يتهمون الإسلام بالإرهاب ولم يكلفوا أنفسهم حتى النظر لتلك النصوص المنافية لأبسط مبادئ الرحمة ...

لا لسنا نحن الذين أمرنا ديننا بقتل الأبرياء بل أنتم 

والدليل :


تثنية 4عدد24:لان الرب الهك هو نار آكلة اله غيور (SVD)

اشعياء66 عدد 16: لان الرب بالنار يعاقب وبسيفه على كل بشر ويكثر قتلى الرب. 

ارميا 48عدد10: ملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاء وملعون من يمنع سيفه عن الدم 


كما أن كتابكم الكتاب الوحيد فى العالم الذى يأمر بقتل الأطفال .. حتى كتب النازية لم تأمر بقتل الأطفال الرضع أو شق بطون الأمهات وإخراج ما فيها من أجنة وقتلهم .. ولم يسلم حتى الأطفال والشيوخ والنساء والحمير والغنم والبقر من القتل والذبح !!! ما ذنب الحيوانات في خطيئة ارتكبها البشر ؟؟؟ ما ذنب الأطفال الرضع والأجنة في بطون أمهاتهم ؟؟؟ أيها الناس ألا تعقلون ؟ هل اللهI يأمر بذلك؟ هل اللهI الرحيم الحليم يأمر بهذه الأمور من قتل وسفك دماء الأطفال والشيوخ والنساء؟ حتى الأجنة في بطون أمهاتها ؟ ستطالع في هذه النصوص أن الله يأمرهم بالقتل والابادة الشاملة .. نعم يقول لهم اقتلوا للهلاك .. اقتلوا للهلاك , مجرد قتل للهلاك .

حزقيال9 عدد6: الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك.ولا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة وابتدئوا من مقدسي.فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت. (SVD)



والآن إقرأ هذه النصوص الملوثة بدماء الأطفال والشيوخ والنساء لتعلم كيف يكون الإرهاب حقاً وكيف أنهم يدعون أن الله محبة ويتغنون بهذه الكلمات في كل حين 


يشوع 6 عدد21: وحرّموا كل ما في المدينة من رجل وامرأة من طفل وشيخ حتى البقر والغنم والحمير بحد السيف. (SVD)

صموائيل 1 :15 عدد2: هكذا يقول رب الجنود.اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق بإسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر. 

صموائيل 1 :15 عدد3: فالآن اذهب واضرب عماليق وحرموا كل ما له ولا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا وامرأة.طفلا ورضيعا.بقرا وغنما.جملا وحمارا. 

صموائيل 1 :15 عدد8: وامسك اجاج ملك عماليق حيّا وحرّم جميع الشعب بحد السيف. (9)وعفا شاول والشعب عن اجاج وعن خيار الغنم والبقر والثنيان والخراف وعن كل الجيد ولم يرضوا ان يحرّموها.وكل الاملاك المحتقرة والمهزولة حرّموها (10)وكان كلام الرب إلى صموئيل قائلا (11) ندمت على اني جعلت شاول ملكا لأنه رجع من ورائي ولم يقم كلامي.فاغتاظ صموئيل وصرخ إلى الرب الليل كله. 

من فرط قسوة الرب ندم وغضب على شاول لأنه عفى عن الملك( اجاج ) وبعض الحيوانات

هوشع :13 عدد16: تجازى السامرة لأنها قد تمردت على الهها.بالسيف يسقطون.تحطم أطفالهم والحوامل تشقّ (SVD)

مزمور :137 عدد8: يا بنت بابل المخربة طوبى لمن يجازيك جزاءك الذي جازيتنا (9)طوبى لمن يمسك اطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة (SVD)

إرميا45 عدد4: هكذا تقول له.هكذا قال الرب.هانذا اهدم ما بنيته واقتلع ما غرسته وكل هذه الارض. (SVD)

عاموس :2 عدد3: واقطع القاضي من وسطها واقتل جميع رؤسائها معه قال الرب (SVD)

إرميا 14 عدد12: حين يصومون لا اسمع صراخهم وحين يصعدون محرقة وتقدمة لا اقبلهم بل بالسيف والجوع والوبإ انا افنيهم. (SVD)

إرميا 11 عدد22: لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود.هانذا اعاقبهم.بموت الشبان بالسيف ويموت بنوهم وبناتهم بالجوع. (23) ولا تكون لهم بقية لاني اجلب شرا على اهل عناثوث سنة عقابهم (SVD)

إرميا 12 عدد3: وانت يا رب عرفتني رأيتني واختبرت قلبي من جهتك.افرزهم كغنم للذبح وخصصهم ليوم القتل. (SVD)

إرميا 12 عدد17: وان لم يسمعوا فاني اقتلع تلك الامة اقتلاعا وابيدها يقول الرب (SVD)

إشعياء 48 عدد22: لا سلام قال الرب للاشرار (SVD)

إرميا 16 عدد3: لانه هكذا قال الرب عن البنين وعن البنات المولودين في هذا الموضع وعن امهاتهم اللواتي ولدنهم وعن آبائهم الذين ولدوهم في هذه الارض (4) ميتات امراض يموتون.لا يندبون ولا يدفنون بل يكونون دمنة على وجه الارض وبالسيف والجوع يفنون وتكون جثثهم أكلا لطيور السماء ولوحوش الارض. (SVD)

إرميا 19 عدد9: واطعمهم لحم بنيهم ولحم بناتهم فياكلون كل واحد لحم صاحبه في الحصار والضيق الذي يضايقهم به اعداؤهم وطالبو نفوسهم. 

إرميا 21 عدد7: ثم بعد ذلك قال الرب ادفع صدقيا ملك يهوذا وعبيده والشعب والباقين في هذه المدينة من الوبإ والسيف والجوع ليد نبوخذراصر ملك بابل وليد اعدائهم وليد طالبي نفوسهم فيضربهم بحد السيف.لا يترأف عليهم ولا يشفق ولا يرحم (8) وتقول لهذا الشعب.هكذا قال الرب.هانذا اجعل امامكم طريق الحياة وطريق الموت. (19) الذي يقيم في هذه المدينة يموت بالسيف والجوع والوبإ.والذي يخرج ويسقط الى الكلدانيين الذين يحاصرونكم يحيا وتصير نفسه له غنيمة. (SVD)

إرميا 21 عدد10: لاني قد جعلت وجهي على هذه المدينة للشر لا للخير يقول الرب.ليد ملك بابل تدفع فيحرقها بالنار (SVD)

تثنية2 عدد21: شعب كبير وكثير وطويل كالعناقيين ابادهم الرب من قدامهم فطردوهم وسكنوا مكانهم. (SVD)

نحميا4 عدد14: ونظرت وقمت وقلت للعظماء والولاة ولبقية الشعب لا تخافوهم بل اذكروا السيد العظيم المرهوب وحاربوا من اجل اخوتكم وبنيكم وبناتكم ونسائكم وبيوتكم (SVD)

نحميا4 عدد20: فالمكان الذي تسمعون منه صوت البوق هناك تجتمعون الينا.الهنا يحارب عنا. (SVD)

كما أن كتابكم أول كتاب أمر بالإبادة الشاملة ايتها السوزى:


التثنية 20 عدد 1:أما مُدُنُ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي يَهَبُهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ مِيرَاثاً فَلاَ تَسْتَبْقُوا فِيهَا نَسَمَةً حَيَّةً، بَلْ دَمِّرُوهَا عَنْ بِكْرَةِ أَبِيهَا، كَمُدُنِ الْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

*eslam_rashed*
*اولا اطرح الموضوع بشكل مؤدب انت لست في اسطبل او زريبة اسلامية*

*هل قراءة التفاسير لتفهم النصوص؟؟*


*تفضل الردود*





> تثنية 4عدد24:لان الرب الهك هو نار آكلة اله غيور (SVD)



آية24:-*لان الرب الهك هو نار اكلة اله غيور.*
*الهنا نار آكلة* = هو شديد الغيرة على مجده وعلى شعبه وشديد الإنتقام من أعدائه ومقاوميه ويبيدهم وناره تحرق الخطية من قلوب شعبه *وهو إله غيور* لا يقبل أن شعبه يعبد سواه فهو كالزوج الذى يرفض أن تحب زوجته غيره. إلهنا هو نار تقابل معه موسى فإمتلأ قلبه حباً ووجهه إمتلأ مجداً وتقابل معه  قورح وداثان فهلكوا وإحترقوا بها. 






> اشعياء66 عدد 16: لان الرب بالنار يعاقب وبسيفه على كل بشر ويكثر قتلى الرب.


*آيات (15، 16) لأنه هوذا الرب بالنار يأتي و مركباته كزوبعة ليرد بحمو غضبه و زجره بلهيب نار.لان الرب بالنار يعاقب و بسيفه على كل بشر و يكثر قتلى الرب.*
هنا نرى مجازاة للأشرار، فالله سيجازى هنا بنار عدم السلام والقلق والاضطراب، وهناك بنار لا تطفأ ودود لا يموت.






> ارميا 48عدد10: ملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاء وملعون من يمنع سيفه عن الدم


 
 ولأن هذا هو عمل الرب فملعون من يعمله برخاوة = وعملنا الأن أن نستخدم سيف الرب، سيف الصلاة والإيمان سيف كلمة الله ضد الشياطين وذلك لنصيبها فى الصميم. وملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاء. وهذه الأية موجهة لكل خادم ولكل مسيحى يعمل فى كرم الرب.






> حزقيال9 عدد6: الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك.ولا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة وابتدئوا من مقدسي.فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت. (SVD)


 


الضربات كانت على الشيوخ أولاً أى الكهنة = *إبتدئوا من مقدسى* (قارن مع 1بط 4 : 17، 18) فمن يعرف أكثر يطالب بأكثر. والأمر هنا أن تكون الضربات بلا شفقة. ولكن الذين كان لهم السمة لا يمسوا. وهذا ما تم مع أرمياء النبى مثلاً، فلقد أكرمه ملك بابل جداً. وملك بابل كما عرفنا هو العدة المهلكة ولكنها ليست موجهة لخاصة الله من الشعب. والضربات بدأت بالكهنة فهم المسئولين عن إفساد الشعب. وبدأت بالهيكل الذى دنسوه، فهذه الضربات إذن هى للتطهير. وهنا وقف النبى فى موقف الشفيع لقلبه الحانى على شعبه. ومن رحمة الله أنه يقبل مناقشة عبيده له. ولكن الأرض كانت قد إمتلأت *جنفاً* = أى إنحراف وفساد وخطية، ولم يعد هناك من يستحق الرحمة، فهناك شروط لقبول الشفاعة (كشفاعة النبى هنا)، ولكن هذه الشروط لم تكن متوفرة فى هذا الشعب الفاسد. ولاحظ أن الملائكة المخربين لم يقدموا تقريراً عن عملهم لله، فهى أخبار سيئة، وليست سارة لهم ولا لله نفسه ولا للنبى. وهى لم تحدث بعد. أما المسيح فبشر الآب وسمع النبى البشارة أنه وضع ختمه على من يستحق. 






> يشوع 6 عدد21: وحرّموا كل ما في المدينة من رجل وامرأة من طفل وشيخ حتى البقر والغنم والحمير بحد السيف. (SVD)


 
*آية (18-23): "و اما انتم فاحترزوا من الحرام لئلا تحرموا و تاخذوا من الحرام و تجعلوا محلة اسرائيل محرمة و تكدروها. و كل الفضة و الذهب و انية النحاس و الحديد تكون قدسا للرب و تدخل في خزانة الرب. فهتف الشعب و ضربوا بالابواق و كان حين سمع الشعب صوت البوق ان الشعب هتف هتافا عظيما فسقط السور في مكانه و صعد الشعب الى المدينة كل رجل مع وجهه و اخذوا المدينة. و حرموا كل ما في المدينة من رجل و امراة من طفل و شيخ حتى البقر و الغنم و الحمير بحد السيف. و قال يشوع للرجلين اللذين تجسسا الارض ادخلا بيت المراة الزانية و اخرجا من هناك المراة و كل ما لها كما حلفتما لها. فدخل الغلامان الجاسوسان واخرجا راحاب وأباها وأمها واخوتها وكل ما لها واخرجا كل عشائرها وتركاهم خارج محلة إسرائيل."*
إبقاء راحاب وعائلتها خارج المحلة بسبب وثنيتهم ونجاستهم ويظلوا خارج المحلة حتى يتطهروا ويؤمنوا. والله ذكر إيمان وعمل راحاب فهو لا ينسى كأس ماء بارد يقدم بإسمه. وقبول راحاب في شعب الله رمز لقبول الأمم والعشارين والزواني في ملكوت الله (مت31:21).



 
 





> صموائيل 1 :15 عدد2: هكذا يقول رب الجنود.اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق بإسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر.
> 
> صموائيل 1 :15 عدد3: فالآن اذهب واضرب عماليق وحرموا كل ما له ولا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا وامرأة.طفلا ورضيعا.بقرا وغنما.جملا وحمارا.
> 
> صموائيل 1 :15 عدد8: وامسك اجاج ملك عماليق حيّا وحرّم جميع الشعب بحد السيف. (9)وعفا شاول والشعب عن اجاج وعن خيار الغنم والبقر والثنيان والخراف وعن كل الجيد ولم يرضوا ان يحرّموها.وكل الاملاك المحتقرة والمهزولة حرّموها (10)وكان كلام الرب إلى صموئيل قائلا (11) ندمت على اني جعلت شاول ملكا لأنه رجع من ورائي ولم يقم كلامي.فاغتاظ صموئيل وصرخ إلى الرب الليل كله.


 


 
*و قال صموئيل لشاول اياي ارسل الرب لمسحك ملكا على شعبه اسرائيل و الان فاسمع صوت كلام الرب.هكذا يقول رب الجنود اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر. فالان اذهب و اضرب عماليق و حرموا كل ما له و لا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا و امراة طفلا و رضيعا بقرا و غنما جملا و حمارا. فاستحضر شاول الشعب و عده في طلايم مئتي الف راجل و عشرة الاف رجل من يهوذا.*
بعد أن كان جيشه 600 رجل صار الآن 210،000 ولكن قلة جيش يهوذا يشير ربما لعدم رضا يهوذا أو بداية إنقسام. ولكن شاول تمتع لفترة بنصرات متوالية (47:14) ونجد الله يقدم فرصة أخيرة لشاول الذى كثرت أخطائه. طلب الله تحريم كل ما لعماليق والله كان سيعطيه النصرة.* إياى أرسل الرب لمسحك:* صموئيل يذكره بهذا حتى يستمع للأمر الذى سيقولهُ لهُ بعد ذلك. وكان تحريم عماليق تنفيذاً لما قالهُ الرب قبل ذلك (خر17: 8-16). وذلك لا ينسى وعوده إنما يحققها فى الوقت المناسب. والآن الوقت المناسب لماذا؟
1-جيش شاول الآن جيش مستعد. 2- ذنب عماليق صار كاملاً وفسدوا تماماً وكان عماليق جماعة لصوص متوحشين يرتكبون الجرائم والرجاسات.




*عدد (8 ) *
لم يسمع شاول لصوت الرب وأبقى على 1- أجاج ليشبع غرور نفسه لأنه عفا عن ملك سقط فى يده مع أنه ملك متوحش (آية33). 2- خيار الغنم أبقى عليها كمكاسب مادية وهذه تشبه من تكون لهُ علاقة مع الله لمكاسب مادية. ولذلك يفكر البعض أنه أبقى على أجاج للحصول على فدية كبيرة. وهناك من يتساءل وما ذنب الحيوانات حتى نقتلها؟ ونرد بتساؤل وما ذنب المسيح القدوس فى أن يصلب؟ ولكن الله يريد أن يُظهر بشاعة الخطية وأنها سبب موت بل سبب خراب العالم وستكون السبب فى صلب المسيح مستقبلاً.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*



> هوشع :13 عدد16: تجازى السامرة لأنها قد تمردت على الهها.بالسيف يسقطون.تحطم أطفالهم والحوامل تشقّ (SVD)


 
لأن السامرة تمردت على إلههاً ولكن هذا الوعيد سيتكرر ثانية في نهاية الأيام ويخرب مجدهم كله الذي فرحوا به لقبولهم ضد المسيح.






> مزمور :137 عدد8: يا بنت بابل المخربة طوبى لمن يجازيك جزاءك الذي جازيتنا (9)طوبى لمن يمسك اطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة (SVD)


 
*الآيات (7-9): "أذكر يا رب لبني أدوم يوم أورشليم القائلين هدوا هدوا حتى إلى أساسها. يا بنت بابل المخربة طوبى لمن يجازيك جزاءك الذي جازيتنا. طوبى لمن يمسك أطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة."*
بابل استعبدت يهوذا، شعب الرب وسبتهم إلى هناك، أما أدوم فقد كان لها موقفاً شامتاً لكل الآلام التي وقعت للشعب، حقاً كان الله يؤدب شعبه بعصا تأديب هي بابل، لكن الله لا يحب شماتة أحد في الشرور التي تصيب أولاده. بل إن أدوم كان لها موقفاً معادياً بالأكثر فقد كانوا ينتظرون الهاربين من يهوذا أثناء ضرب البابليين لهم ويمسكونهم ويقتلونهم هم أو يبيعونهم عبيداً (نبوة عوبديا) وأدوم له عداوة تقليدية بينه وبين يعقوب من البطن. فأدوم هو عيسو.
ومن هنا نفهم أن بابل تمثل إبليس الذي يسقطنا في الخطية فنسقط، وإذا سقطنا يؤدبنا الله، ونفهم أن أدوم هي الشياطين التي تشمت في بليتنا. وكلمة أدوم تعني أحمر، والشيطان كان قتالاً للناس منذ البدء (يو44:8).
وفي (7) يذكر المرنم أن أدوم يوم كانت بابل تمزق أورشليم أن أدوم كانت تشجع في شماتة البابليين على أفعالهم، بل كانوا يطلبون هدم أورشليم حتى الأساس. وهنا المرتل يطلب الإنتقام من أدوم على ما فعلته، فشريعة العهد القديم عين بعين وسن بسن وأما في العهد الجديد فنفهم هذا عن إبليس عدونا الذي يريد هلاكنا. والمرتل يسمى أدوم هنا بنت بابل لأنها شابهت بابل في تخريبها وشرها. وفي (9) يشير لحادثتين سابقتين، قتل فيهما الملوك المنتصرون شبان أدوم وأبطالها بأن يلقيهم الملوك من فوق الصخور العالية فينزلون مهشمين (1أي12:18) ويقول المفسرون أن أبيشاي قائد الجيش كان يسوق بني أدوم إلى صخرة عالية في وادي الملح، ومن هناك يطرحهم إلى أسفل. وهناك حادثة أخرى أيام أمصيا الملك، إذ ذهب إلى وادي الملح وضرب من أدوم 10.000، وسبا 10.000 وأتى بهم إلى رأس سالع وطرحهم من عليها فتكسروا (2أي11:25،12) والمعنى الروحي لطوبى من يمسك أطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة= ممكن أن نفهمه إذ فهمنا أن الصخرة هي المسيح (1كو4:10). فطوبى لمن يضرب بنات بابل (الزانية العظيمة) وهن الخطايا والشهوات(*) في هذه الصخرة الأبدية (رؤ5:17). طوبى لمن يدفن شهواته أي أطفال بابل تحت الصخرة الثابتة أي يسوع المسيح، وذلك بالتوبة الدائمة والاعتراف والتناول. وحين تدفن النفس هذه البنات سيكون لها بنون صالحين هم الفضائل المكتسبة. ومن له هؤلاء الأولاد (الفضائل) لا يخزى إذا كلّم أعداءه في الأبواب).





> إرميا45 عدد4: هكذا تقول له.هكذا قال الرب.هانذا اهدم ما بنيته واقتلع ما غرسته وكل هذه الارض. (SVD)


 

*الأيات 1-5 :- 1- الكلمة التي تكلم بها ارميا النبي الى باروخ بن نيريا عند كتابته هذا الكلام في سفر عن فم ارميا في السنة الرابعة ليهوياقيم بن يوشيا ملك يهوذا قائلا. 2- هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل لك يا باروخ. 3- قد قلت ويل لي لان الرب قد زاد حزنا على المي قد غشي علي في تنهدي و لم اجد راحة. 4- هكذا تقول له هكذا قال الرب هانذا اهدم ما بنيته و اقتلع ما غرسته و كل هذه الارض. 5- و انت فهل تطلب لنفسك امورا عظيمة لا تطلب لاني هانذا جالب شرا على كل ذي جسد يقول الرب و اعطيك نفسك غنيمة في كل المواضع التي تسير اليها.*
أن الملك أنذر باروخ بسبب قراءته لنبوات أرمياء (إصحاح 36) والله خبأه هو وأرمياء. وهذا الإصحاح ملحق بإصحاح (36). وهو إصحاح صغير جداً لكنه إصحاح أساسى للخدام فى كل مكان وزمان. ففكر باروخ قد يتلخص فى أنه قد قام بواجبه كما طلب منه الله وبأمانة، فلماذا هو الآن فى هذا الموقف الصعب هارباً ومختفياً. وربما تصور وهو يقرأ الكتاب أنهُ سينال شهرة عظيمة ولكن حين حدث العكس صرخ فى حزن ويل لى لأن أعدائى رجال الملك قد يقتلوننى. فالرب وضع أحزاناً على أحزانى. وها هم يعاملوننى كمجرم خارج عن القانون. وهكذا خدام الله فى بداياتهم وهم مازالوا بلا خبرة حينما يحدث لهم أى فشل يحسون بالتعب واليأس فهم كانوا ينتظرون مجداً وكرامة. ولكن ليعلم خدام الله أنه حتى الأنبياء والقديسين يعانون من هذه الألام النفسية حين يفشلون لكن الله يعطى العزاء للأمناء فى خدمتهم. ولو كان باروخ متقدماً أكثر من ذلك لفرح لمجرد أن الله حسبه مستأهلاً لهذه الخدمة. وكان أرمياء متحيراً حين رآه بهذه الحالة ولم يدرى السبب، ولم يدرى ماذا يقول لهُ ولاما هى شكواه لكن الله العارف بكل شىء أخبر أرمياء. وذلك لأن الله يشخص المرض من جذوره ويعالج. ولنلاحظ أن مخاوف العالم لا يمكن أن تُدمر سلامنا لو كنا لا نطلب الكثير من هذا العالم. ومن ينتظر الكثير من خيرات هذا العالم لا يحتمل المشقات حين تأتى. وهنا يُظهر الله لباروخ خطأ إنتظار شىء عظيم من هذا العالم، الآن مركب هذا العالم تغرق، ومركب الدولة اليهودية تغرق وهى قادمة على الغرق. وحتى ما زرعه الله أى الدولة وكرسى داود والهيكل، كل شىء مقبل على الدمار، فهل تطلب لنفسك يا باروخ مجداً فى هذه الأيام!! لا هذا لا معنى لهُ. وهذا ينطبق علينا، "فليس لنا هنا مدينة باقية" بل العالم كله مقبل على الدمار. فلا يجب أن ننتظر منه شىء أو نطلب منهُ ثروة أو مجد. ولكن الله طمأن باروخ أنه سيكون فى أمان بالرغم من هلاك الأغلبية والأهم أن الله يطمأن كل نفس أمينة على خلاصها الأبدى.





> عاموس :2 عدد3: واقطع القاضي من وسطها واقتل جميع رؤسائها معه قال الرب (SVD)


 

كانت حروب موآب كثيرة مع إسرائيل.  والخطية التي يدينهم عليها الله هنا هي أنهم أحرقوا عظام ملك أدوم كلساً = وهذا يعني أنه أخرجوا عظام ملك أدوم بعد أن نبشوا قبره وأحرقوها لتصير كلساً أي جير كانتقام منه بسبب حروب موآب مع أدوم. ومع أن ملك أدوم هو ملك وثني إلاّ أن الله يرفض هذا العمل الوحشي البربري، وهذه الخطية ضد أي شخص سواء من شعبه أو من أي مكان، فالله ملك على الأرض كلها، سواء من يؤمن به أو من لا يؤمنوا به. والتعدي على عظام ميت هو انتهاك للحرمات وتدنيس للمقدسات. قريوت = يبدو أنها مدينة مهمة، أو تكون كلمة قريوت تعني جمع قرية ويكون المقصود كل مدن موآب، حيث لم تذكر مدينة باسم قريوت في سفر إشعياء إصحاحي 15،16. ويموت موآب بضجيج = أي يقطع موآب بسيف الحرب وأقطع القاضي قد يكون القاضي أو الرئيس الذي حكم هذا الحكم القاسي بحرق عظام ملك أدوم. فيعرف الجميع أن هناك قاضي وملك فوق جميع الملوك وكان دمار موآب على يد بابل.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*



> إرميا 14 عدد12: حين يصومون لا اسمع صراخهم وحين يصعدون محرقة وتقدمة لا اقبلهم بل بالسيف والجوع والوبإ انا افنيهم. (SVD)


 

*أيات 10-16:- هكذا قال الرب لهذا الشعب هكذا احبوا ان يجولوا لم يمنعوا ارجلهم فالرب لم يقبلهم الان يذكر اثمهم و يعاقب خطاياهم. و قال الرب لي لا تصل لاجل هذا الشعب للخير. حين يصومون لا اسمع صراخهم و حين يصعدون محرقة و تقدمة لا اقبلهم بل بالسيف و الجوع و الوبا انا افنيهم. فقلت اه ايها السيد الرب هوذا الانبياء يقولون لهم لا ترون سيفا و لا يكون لكم جوع بل سلاما ثابتا اعطيكم في هذا الموضع. فقال الرب لي بالكذب يتنبا الانبياء باسمي لم ارسلهم و لا امرتهم و لا كلمتهم برؤيا كاذبة و عرافة و باطل و مكر قلوبهم هم يتنباون لكم. لذلك هكذا قال الرب عن الانبياء الذين يتنباون باسمي و انا لم ارسلهم و هم يقولون لا يكون سيف و لا جوع في هذه الارض بالسيف و الجوع يفنى اولئك الانبياء. و الشعب الذي يتنباون له يكون مطروحا في شوارع اورشليم من جرى الجوع و السيف و ليس من يدفنهم هم و نساؤهم و بنوهم و بناتهم و اسكب عليهم شرهم.*

فى (10) يقول لهذا الشعب ولم يقل شعبى فالله رفضهم لكسرهم وصاياه. وهم لا ميل ولا رغبة لهم للرجوع = هكذا أحبوا أن يجولوا إذاً فإنحرافهم ناشىء عن ميلهم للخطية وسرورهم بها. هم لم يكونوا مضطرين بل هم أحبوا هذا. والخطية هى جولان الإنسان بعيداً عن الله وهذا يحرمه من إحسانات الله. وهم سمعوا بهذا وعرفوا عقوبة خطاياهم ولكنهم لم يمنعوا أرجلهم. ولذلك فالله لن يقبلهم ولن يقبل حتى محرقاتهم ولا حتى صلوات النبى عنهم (12،11) وفى (13) يحاول النبى أن يجد لهم عذراً بأن الأنبياء الكذبة قد خدعوهم ولكن الله يقول كلاهما سيهلك الخادع والمخادع (16،15) وسيأتى عليهم السيف علامة على كذب هؤلاء الأنبياء الذين قالوا لا سيف. ولكن قبل أن يأتى السيف فهناك علامة أخرى على كذب الأنبياء وهى قلوبهم التى إنعدم منها السلام فسلام القلب علامة على صدق النبوات لو إتبعناها. ولكن هم أحبوا كلمات الأنبياء الكذبة ولم يحبوا كلمات النبى أرمياء لأنهُ يدعوهم للتوبة وهذا ضد شهواتهم "أعمى يقود أعمى" (12) حين يصومون لا أسمع = فهناك أصوام غير مقبولة، وهذه هى أصوام من لا يقدم مع صومه توبة، بل يصوم وهو مُصَرْ على خطيته.





> إرميا 11 عدد22: لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود.هانذا اعاقبهم.بموت الشبان بالسيف ويموت بنوهم وبناتهم بالجوع. (23) ولا تكون لهم بقية لاني اجلب شرا على اهل عناثوث سنة عقابهم (SVD)


 

يبدو أن الله كشف لهُ شرهم ونهايتهم. وأن الله ينظر لقلبه هو أنهُ مستقيم أمامهُ فتعزى بهذا وقال أنت يا رب عرفتنى أما هم فقد عرفتُ إجابة سؤالى فى أية (1) بخصوصهم فهم مصيرهم الذبح. فالله سوف يجذبهم خارج المرعى السمين أى أرضهم التى تفيض لبناً وعسلاً التى أكلوا وسمنوا فيها. فربما حين يذهبون للسبى يقدمون توبة 









*الأيات 18-23 :- و الرب عرفني فعرفت حينئذ اريتني افعالهم. و انا كخروف داجن يساق الى الذبح و لم اعلم انهم فكروا علي افكارا قائلين لنهلك الشجرة بثمرها و نقطعه من ارض الاحياء فلا يذكر بعد اسمه. فيا رب الجنود القاضي العدل فاحص الكلى و القلب دعني ارى انتقامك منهم لاني لك كشفت دعواي. لذلك هكذا قال الرب عن اهل عناثوث الذين يطلبون نفسك قائلين لا تتنبا باسم الرب لئلا تموت بيدنا. لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود هانذا اعاقبهم بموت الشبان بالسيف و يموت بنوهم و بناتهم بالجوع. و لا تكون لهم بقية لاني اجلب شرا على اهل عناثوث سنة عقابهم.*

هنا يتأمر أهلهُ كهنة عناثوث ضده ليقتلوه قائلين لنهلك الشجرة بثمرها = هو تعبير يعنى دعنا ننتهى منهُ جذراً وفروعاً أى نقتل العائلة كلها (هكذا قام الكهنة ورؤسائهم على المسيح) وهم تصوروا أنهم بقتله سينتهون من نبوته (21) فهم لا يحتملون إنذاراته ودعوته لهم بالتوبة ولكن الله أبقاه وكشف لهُ مؤامرتهم (18) وفى (19) يصوَر حاله وهو سالك وسط هؤلاء الوحوش فى سلام وإطمئنان بينما هم يضمرون لهُ الشر، ويصوَر نفسه كخروف مسالم ولكن هذه الأية تتكلم بروح النبوة عن المسيح (اش7:53). الذى تآمر عليه الكهنة أيضاً لأنهم لم يحتملوه. وفى (20) هذا بروح النبوة يتنبأ عن ما سيصيبهم. وما سيصيب صالبى المسيح بيد الرومان.






> إرميا 12 عدد3: وانت يا رب عرفتني رأيتني واختبرت قلبي من جهتك.افرزهم كغنم للذبح وخصصهم ليوم القتل. (SVD)


 




يبدو أن الله كشف لهُ شرهم ونهايتهم. وأن الله ينظر لقلبه هو أنهُ مستقيم أمامهُ فتعزى بهذا وقال أنت يا رب عرفتنى أما هم فقد عرفتُ إجابة سؤالى فى أية (1) بخصوصهم فهم مصيرهم الذبح. فالله سوف يجذبهم خارج المرعى السمين أى أرضهم التى تفيض لبناً وعسلاً التى أكلوا وسمنوا فيها. فربما حين يذهبون للسبى يقدمون توبة




> إرميا 12 عدد17: وان لم يسمعوا فاني اقتلع تلك الامة اقتلاعا وابيدها يقول الرب (SVD)


 

*الأيات 14-17:- هكذا قال الرب على جميع جيراني الاشرار الذين يلمسون الميراث الذي اورثته لشعبي اسرائيل هانذا اقتلعهم عن ارضهم و اقتلع بيت يهوذا من وسطهم. و يكون بعد اقتلاعي اياهم اني ارجع فارحمهم و اردهم كل واحد الى ميراثه و كل واحد الى ارضه. و يكون اذا تعلموا علما طرق شعبي ان يحلفوا باسمي حي هو الرب كما علموا شعبي ان يحلفوا ببعل انهم يبنون في وسط شعبي. و ان لم يسمعوا فاني اقتلع تلك الامة اقتلاعا و ابيدها يقول الرب.*

أية (14) جيرانى الأشرار= هم المصريين والعمونيين... والله يسميهم جيرانى فأرض يهوذا هى أرضه، مازالت. ولأنه إله الجميع فهو يؤدَب الجميع حتى يتوبوا = هأنذا أقتلعهم أى الأمم المجاورة وأقتلع بيت يهوذا. فشعب وجيش بابل سيقتلع الجميع. وفى (15) سيردهُمْ الله. وفى هذا نبوة عن عمل المسيح. فالأمم الوثنية لم تقبل إلا فى المسيح وهكذا يهوذا. والقلع يشير للموت مع المسيح وردهم للأرض يشير للقيامة. والموت والقيامة تحدث لكل منا فى المعمودية حيث ندفن معهُ ونقوم معه. وبهذا أى بعمل الفداء أنهى الله كل نتائج خطية آدم وقَبِلَ الجميع يهوداً وأمماً. والآن فالمسئولية شخصية فمن يقبل أن يسير حسب ما يرضى المسيح = تعلموا علماً طرق شعبى أى لغة المحبة والإيمان بالمسيح أنهم يستمرون فى الزيتونة وإن لم يسمعوا... أقتلع تلك الأمة = هذا هو نفس ما ردده بولس الرسول فى (رو16:11-24) فإسرائيل هى الزيتونة الأصلية والأمم هم الزيتونة البرية.




> إشعياء 48 عدد22: لا سلام قال الرب للاشرار (SVD)


 

أما الأشرار فلا سلام لهم. الموضوع إختيارى إما نعود لله بتوبة صادقه فنحيا في سلام أو نحيا في الشر ولذة الخطية ونحرم من السلام.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*



> إرميا 19 عدد9: واطعمهم لحم بنيهم ولحم بناتهم فياكلون كل واحد لحم صاحبه في الحصار والضيق الذي يضايقهم به اعداؤهم وطالبو نفوسهم.


 


حدث هذا فعلاً فى حصار بابل لهم (مرا20:2، 10:4) وحدثنا يوسنيوس المؤرخ اليهودى أن هذا حدث فعلاً أثناء الحصار الرومانى لأورشليم. توفة = أو تفتة مكان فى وادى إبن هنوم والكلمة تعنى مكان الحريق أو الفرن.

*20 انظر يا رب وتطلع بمن فعلت هكذا.أتأكل النساء ثمرهنّ اطفال الحضانة.أيقتل في مقدس السيد الكاهن والنبي.*

* 10 ايادي النساء الحنائن طبخت اولادهنّ.صاروا طعاما لهنّ في سحق بنت شعبي.*<A name=ver11>








> التثنية 20 عدد 1:أما مُدُنُ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي يَهَبُهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ مِيرَاثاً فَلاَ تَسْتَبْقُوا فِيهَا نَسَمَةً حَيَّةً، بَلْ دَمِّرُوهَا عَنْ بِكْرَةِ أَبِيهَا، كَمُدُنِ الْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ


 

يا مدلس يا كذاب انقل المرة الجاي صح هذا النص مش موجود بهذا الشاهد 
هذا هو النص
*1 اذا خرجت للحرب على عدوك ورأيت خيلا ومراكب قوما اكثر منك فلا تخف منهم لان معك الرب الهك الذي اصعدك من ارض مصر.*<A name=ver2>
*http://www.enjeel.com/bible.php?ch=20&bk=5*

طبعا هذا هو شغل المسلم كوبي بيست
الله يسامح الي عمل ال Copy & Paste







*اكتفي يهذه الردود واجعل الباقي لحد يرد *


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

شكرا انت مية مية


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

ارجعت اكمل ردود 




> إرميا 21 عدد10: لاني قد جعلت وجهي على هذه المدينة للشر لا للخير يقول الرب.ليد ملك بابل تدفع فيحرقها بالنار (SVD)


 
*الأيات 8-14 :- و تقول لهذا الشعب هكذا قال الرب هانذا اجعل امامكم طريق الحياة و طريق الموت. الذي يقيم في هذه المدينة يموت بالسيف و الجوع و الوبا و الذي يخرج و يسقط الى الكلدانيين الذين يحاصرونكم يحيا و تصير نفسه له غنيمة. لاني قد جعلت وجهي على هذه المدينة للشر لا للخير يقول الرب ليد ملك بابل تدفع فيحرقها بالنار. و لبيت ملك يهوذا تقول اسمعوا كلمة الرب. يا بيت داود هكذا قال الرب اقضوا في الصباح عدلا و انقذوا المغصوب من يد الظالم لئلا يخرج كنار غضبي فيحرق و ليس من يطفئ من اجل شر اعمالكم. هانذا ضدك يا ساكنة العمق صخرة السهل يقول الرب الذين يقولون من ينزل علينا و من يدخل الى منازلنا. و لكنني اعاقبكم حسب ثمر اعمالكم يقول الرب و اشعل نارا في وعره فتاكل ما حواليها.*

النبى هنا يطلب منهم أن يستسلموا لبابل وهذا ضد أمنياتهم التى طالما ضللهم بها الأنبياء الكذبة الذين طلبوا منه الصمود. ولكن يعرض عليهم من قبل الرب نصيحة يمكن تسميتها (أحْسَنْ الوِحِشْ) فسبيهم خير من حرقهم بالنار. وليس معنى هذه النصيحة أن النبى كان محباً لبابل، بل هو عَلِمَ أن بابل كانت أداة تأديب فى يد الرب. وفى (9) صار طريق الحياة هو الإستسلام، هذه تشبه "يخلص كما بنار" (1كو15:3)، هو طريق مر ولكن فى (10) الله يقول قد جعلت وجهى ضد هذه المدينة. فمن يبقى فى المدينة يكون طريقه هو طريق الموت ولكن قلوبهم تقَست ورفضوا الإستسلام. والأيات (11-14) إنتهز الرب هذه الفرصة ليحثهم على التوبة فهذا هو الحل الوحيد. والنصيحة هنا للملك ليكون قدوة لشعبه بل ويستخدم سلطانه فيرتدع الشرير وفى (12) (فى كل صباح = كان الملك يقوم بالقضاء صباحاً) يا بيت داود = ليذكرهم بما يجب أن يكونوا عليه وأن يشابهوا أبيهم داود الذى كان قلبه حسب قلب الله ولو كانوا مثله لنالوا بركات كثيرة. ولنلاحظ أن الظلم يضايق الله كثيراً فيخرج كنار غضبه. وفى (13) ساكنة العمق هى أورشليم المحصنة طبيعياً فهى على تل وسط جبال. ويحيط بها سهل = صخرة السهل فهى كصخرة وسط سهل ومحاطة بالجبال فيصعب الوصول إليها مما أعطاهم إحساساً زائفاً بالأمان فإن لم يكن الله هو حاميهم فلن يحرسهم أحد "إن لم يحرس الرب المدينة فباطلاً سهر الحراس".





> تثنية2 عدد21: شعب كبير وكثير وطويل كالعناقيين ابادهم الرب من قدامهم فطردوهم وسكنوا مكانهم. (SVD)


 

*الآيات 10-23:- الايميون سكنوا فيها قبلا شعب كبير و كثير و طويل كالعناقيين. هم ايضا يحسبون رفائيين كالعناقيين لكن الموابيين يدعونهم ايميين. و في سعير سكن قبلا الحوريون فطردهم بنو عيسوا و ابادوهم من قدامهم و سكنوا مكانهم كما فعل اسرائيل بارض ميراثهم التي اعطاهم الرب. الان قوموا و اعبروا وادي زارد فعبرنا وادي زارد. و الايام التي سرنا فيها من قادش برنيع حتى عبرنا وادي زارد كانت ثماني و ثلاثين سنة حتى فني كل الجيل رجال الحرب من وسط المحلة كما اقسم الرب لهم. و يد الرب ايضا كانت عليهم لابادتهم من وسط المحلة حتى فنوا. فعندما فني جميع رجال الحرب بالموت من وسط الشعب. كلمني الرب قائلا. انت مار اليوم بتخم مواب بعار. فمتى قربت الى تجاه بني عمون لا تعادهم و لا تهجموا عليهم لاني لا اعطيك من ارض بني عمون ميراثا لاني لبني لوط قد اعطيتها ميراثا. هي ايضا تحسب ارض رفائيين سكن الرفائيون فيها قبلا لكن العمونيين يدعونهم زمزميين. شعب كبير و كثير و طويل كالعناقيين ابادهم الرب من قدامهم فطردوهم و سكنوا مكانهم. كما فعل لبني عيسو الساكنين في سعير الذين اتلف الحوريين من قدامهم فطردوهم و سكنوا مكانهم الى هذا اليوم. و العويون الساكنون في القرى الى غزة ابادهم الكفتوريون الذين خرجوا من كفتور و سكنوا مكانهم.*

فى هذه الأعداد يضرب الرب لموسى ولشعبه أمثلة تاريخية عن بعض الشعوب التى أخذت أراضيها من شعوب أخرى قبلها وهذه الشعوب هى شعب موآب وشعب آدوم وشعب العمونيين وشعب الكفتوريين وهذه الشعوب ليست شعب الله فإن إهتم الله بهم وأعطاهم أرضاً عوضاً عن شعوب أخرى شريرة فالله قادر أن يفعل نفس الشىء لشعبه، وذكر هذه الأحداث حتى يشجعهم قبل دخولهم لأرض الميعاد. ثم يضرب لهم الله مثلاً حياً حاضراً فى أذهانهم بعد ذلك ألا وهو إنتصارهم على سيحون وعوج ملكا الأموريين وإستيلائهم على أراضيهم (باقى هذا الإصحاح والإصحاح الثالث) ولاحظ محبة الله لشعبه فهو يشرح لهم ويقنعهم ليس فقط يعطى لهم أوامر

وبالرجوع إلى (تك 6،5:14) نجد هذه الشعوب الرفائيين والزوزيين والإيميين والحوريين. وكانت شعوباً مزدهرة أيام إبراهيم وقد ضربهم كدر لعومر. وغالباً كانت هذه الضربة مقدمة لإندثارهم وإحلال الشعوب الأخرى مكانهم وربما إختلطوا وذابوا فى الآخرين

*5 وفي السنة الرابعة عشرة اتى كدرلعومر والملوك الذين معه وضربوا الرفائيّين في عشتاروث قرنايم والزوزيين في هام والإيميين في شوى قريتايم*<A name=ver6>* 6 والحوريين في جبلهم سعير الى بطمة فاران التي عند البرية.**(تكوين 14 : 5 - 6 ).*




> نحميا4 عدد20: فالمكان الذي تسمعون منه صوت البوق هناك تجتمعون الينا.الهنا يحارب عنا. (SVD)


 

فإذا سمعت الكنيسة عن جهة أو شخص ضعيف عليه أن يساندوه بصلواتهم ومحبتهم ورعايتهم لهُ حتى لا يفشل.





وهكذا تم نسف جميع الشبهات الشيطانية​


----------



## fredyyy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

*كفاية عليه كده يا .... 100 100

الراجل بقي صفر على 100

وذهب ولم يعد*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *كفاية عليه كده يا .... 100 100*
> 
> *الراجل بقي صفر على 100*
> 
> *وذهب ولم يعد*


 


بصراحة اصبحت الشبهات الاسلامية مكررة ومملة   :a4::a4:
ولن يعود


----------



## fredyyy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

*الأخ / الغالي 100   100

أننا لا نكتب الإجابات لصاحب السؤال 

لكن لكي يقرأ الضيوف الإجابات على أي شبهه في أي وقت وبأي كيفية وبأي إسلوب 

مكتوب :

نحميا الأصحاح 2 العدد 20 

فَأَجَبْتُهُمْ: [إِنَّ إِلَهَ السَّمَاءِ يُعْطِينَا النَّجَاحَ وَنَحْنُ عَبِيدُهُ نَقُومُ وَنَبْنِي. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ نَصِيبٌ وَلاَ حَقٌّ وَلاَ ذِكْرٌ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ]. 

تيموثاوس 2 الأصحاح 1 العدد 7 

لأَنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يُعْطِنَا رُوحَ الْفَشَلِ، بَلْ رُوحَ الْقُوَّةِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالنُّصْحِ. *


----------



## eslam_rashed (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

يعني انت كاتب لى تفاسير حسب دماغك انت  انا جبت لك  اثباتات من عندكم من كتابكم 
ياريت  يعني  اما تيجي  ترد تثبت لى بالرد القاطع او   بثوابت وبراهين مش  تفاسير على حسب ما انت شايفها او من رايك او راي حد تانى


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*



eslam_rashed قال:


> يعني انت كاتب لى تفاسير حسب دماغك انت انا جبت لك اثباتات من عندكم من كتابكم
> ياريت يعني اما تيجي ترد تثبت لى بالرد القاطع او بثوابت وبراهين مش تفاسير على حسب ما انت شايفها او من رايك او راي حد تانى


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه  
شكلك  :2:
وانت مين حتى تفسر النصوص؟؟
انا جيبت لك التفاسير المعتمدة مش تفاسير مسلمين
انا قمت بالرد بالبرهان والدليل اقرا الردود اكويس




تم نسف الشبهات ​


----------



## eslam_rashed (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

يعني انا جيبت لك التفاسير المعتمدة مش تفاسير مسلمين



مين يعني  اللى فسر التفاسير المعتمده دي  الرب   بتاعك اوحي لك  وبقيت  تفسر 

*لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. ( يوحنا 3 : 16 ). *

الله  وبعدين  كان خايف ليه عند الصلب مش  اله  برده  وبعدين اله  يصلب ويذل ويهان من  خلقه من اشياء هو اللى صنعها 
شغلو عقولكم شويه


----------



## fredyyy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

rashed ......

*شفت بسبب كلامك وعدم التحكم في لسانك ماذا حدث لك ( ُفصلت )

إن كل الأقلام الكاذبة تنكسر على صخرة الحق المسيحي 

إلهنا عظيم وكلمته عظيمة أيضاً (فهي ُتغير ... ولا تتغير)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
خايف ليه عند الصلب 

هذا الرابط سوف ُيفيدك وُيجيب على حيرتك*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=484626#post484626


----------



## timoo317 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

اولا لم يذكر لاخ هوا 100 100 من اين اتى بالتفاسير و لكن اضع بين يده ايه اريده ان يفسرها لي 



> 20 فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ وَضَرَبُوا بِالأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ حِينَ سَمِعَ الشَّعْبُ صَوْتَ الْبُوقِ أَنَّ الشَّعْبَ هَتَفَ هُتَافاً عَظِيماً, فَسَقَطَ السُّورُ فِي مَكَانِهِ, وَصَعِدَ الشَّعْبُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ كُلُّ رَجُلٍ مَعَ وَجْهِهِ, وَأَخَذُوا الْمَدِينَةَ.
> 21 وَحَرَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ رَجُلٍ وَامْرَأَةٍ, مِنْ طِفْلٍ وَشَيْخٍ - حَتَّى الْبَقَرَ وَالْغَنَمَ وَالْحَمِيرَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ.
> 22 وَقَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلرَّجُلَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ تَجَسَّسَا الأَرْضَ: «ادْخُلاَ بَيْتَ الْمَرْأَةِ الزَّانِيَةِ وَأَخْرِجَا مِنْ هُنَاكَ الْمَرْأَةَ وَكُلَّ مَا لَهَا كَمَا حَلَفْتُمَا لَهَا».



اخيرا عرفت منين قالو على الاسلام انو انتشر بحد السيف
دا اساسا موجود في الانجيل و دي الطريقة اللي انتشر بيها الدين المسيحي
سلام


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

*ana 100 100*
الرب يباركك مليون مليون مليون مليون مرة..
الذي يغيظني من أسئلة المسلمين أنهم يطرحون الآيات الإنجيلية دون الرجوع إلى التفاسير....

مع الأسف جداً ..

وشكراً ..


----------



## fredyyy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

*timoo317
دا اساسا موجود في الانجيل و دي الطريقة اللي انتشر بيها الدين المسيحي


سؤال دون الدخول في التفاصيل 

الآيات المقتبسه قبل المسيح أم بعد المسيح

وأذا كانت قبل مجئ المسيح ما علاقتها بالمسيحية 

أبسط أنواع المعرفة والعلم تجهلها ... إنك ُتظهر عدم درايتك عما تتكلم*


----------



## Tabitha (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*



timoo317 قال:


> اخيرا عرفت منين قالو على *الاسلام انو انتشر بحد السيف*



تمام التمام انت ... بالظبط ... اول مرة تعترفوا بالحقيقة




> *دا اساسا موجود في الانجيل و دي الطريقة اللي انتشر بيها الدين المسيحي
> سلام*




هههههههههههههههه
اما صح انك اعمى وجاهل
مش عارف تفرق ما بين العهد القديم وكتاب العهد الجديد (الانجيل) اللي قامت عليه المسيحية 

انتوا مابتعرفوش غير انكم تسرقوا النصوص اللي تيجي على هواكم 
وتتناسوا الكلام ككل ........ يا مفضوحين


الرب قادر على كل شئ، 
قادر انه يشفيك


----------



## انت الفادي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

المصيبة مش جهل و بس.. لا... الصيبة جهل و بأفتخار كمان

حبايبي المسلمين.. عندما تقول المسيحية انتشرت بالسيف فهذا يحتم عليك ان تأتي بأيات من العهد الجديد اي الانجيل..
و ان اردت ان تقول ان اليهودية انتشرت بالسيف اقول لك ايضا هذا اعتقاد خاطئ... عارف ليه؟؟؟
دي مصيبة فعلا...
لان اليهودية ليست ديانة تبشيرية... هههههههههههه
اكيد انت اول مرة تعرف الكلام ده... هههههههههه
حاول كده روح اتكلم مع يهودي و قله انا عايز ادخل اليهودية.. حيقولك روح العب بعيد يا شاطر احنا ما بنرمرمش.. سامحني مش العيب في شخصك لا سمح الله.. و لكن لان اليهودية ليست ديانة تبشيرية فهي ديانة تنتشر بالتناسل و ليس بالتبشير..


هههههههههه... تلاقي المسلم قاعد يستخدم برامج البحث في الكتاب المقدس و يبحث عن كلمة سيف.. و اول ما يلاقي كلمة سيف ينطط و يظأطط و يقول ههيييييييييييييييييييييييييييههههههه لقيتها لقيتها..
ههههههههههه
يبقي يا عزيزي المسلم .. من المعلومة الصغيرة دي عرفت ان لو في امر بقتل في اليهودية فهو ليس للتبشير و لا لنشر دين الله الجديد..(فكرتني بفيلم عوكل... سنأخذ من كل رجل قبيلة)
و لكنه امر بنزع الشر من وسط اسرائيل... او لمعاقبة شعوب خاطئة اخري..
ثم نأتي لموضوع المسيحية التي انتشرت بالسيف.. فنحن في انتظار ايات من العهد الجديد تشير الي ذلك.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

*timoo317*
*اكتب النص مع الشاهد علشان افسره لك واعرف انك عارف وين النص الكتابي مش ناقله بانتظارك*


----------



## eman88 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

يسعد ربك 100 100 والله انك 100 على 100 يا هيك المسيحية يا بلا الله يكثر من امثالك لو في منمك كمان شوي كانت الدنيا بالف خير يا هيك المؤمنيني يا بلا انشاالله بصير مثلك احسن كمان الله يوفقك ويزيدك اكثر واكثر المسيح معك


----------



## maria123 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*



timoo317 قال:


> لكل من قال قبل ولا بعد و لكن من قال عهد قديم و عهد جديد
> لقد مملت فعلا من تلك الحجه السخيفة
> اولا طالما هو عهد قديم و طالما هو قبل المسيح
> لماذا ارى ذلك الكلام في انجيلكم
> ...






بس حتى ب كتاب المسلمين بيتحدث عن  احداث قبل محمد ليش كتبينها مثلا على المسيح وعلى موسى ونوح والكثير من الاحداث الاخرا ممكن ترد على سؤالي? :smile01:smile01:smile01:ura1:


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*



timoo317 قال:


> لكل من قال قبل ولا بعد و لكن من قال عهد قديم و عهد جديد
> لقد مملت فعلا من تلك الحجه السخيفة
> اولا طالما هو عهد قديم و طالما هو قبل المسيح
> لماذا ارى ذلك الكلام في انجيلكم
> ...


 
شكلك مسطول  :vava:

انت فاهم شو بتحكي؟؟
انا لم اقل في اي رد من ردودي هذا عهد جديد او قديم

عهد القديم هو عهد الناموس والجديد هو عهد النعمة ولاحظ ان طارح الشبهات لم ياتي بنص واحد من الجديد كله من القديم وانا نسفت هذه الشبهات واكثرها قصص ورموز

[Q-BIBLE]*لان الناموس بموسى اعطي.اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا. ( يوحنا 1 : 17 ).*   [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## timoo317 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

تعودنا منكم سوء الرد فهذا ليس بالجديد و لكن قال احدهم


> مش عارف تفرق ما بين العهد القديم وكتاب العهد الجديد (الانجيل) اللي قامت عليه المسيحية


انا عملتلك قيمة و قلت اتناقش معاك و شكلك اصلا مش بتعرف ايه المكتوب
فعلا .....ولا بلاش


----------



## انت الفادي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

تيمو... اكرر لك مشاركتي .. اتمني ان ترد عليها...




انت الفادي قال:


> المصيبة مش جهل و بس.. لا... المصيبة جهل و بأفتخار كمان
> 
> حبايبي المسلمين.. عندما تقول المسيحية انتشرت بالسيف فهذا يحتم عليك ان تأتي بأيات من العهد الجديد اي الانجيل..
> و ان اردت ان تقول ان اليهودية انتشرت بالسيف اقول لك ايضا هذا اعتقاد خاطئ... عارف ليه؟؟؟
> ...



و بالطبع حضرتك فهمت كلامي علي ان العهد القديم لا يخصنا.. و لكن فهمك ايضا خاطئ.. و لكن السؤال هنا هو هل المسيحية دين ارهاب او انتشرت بالسيف؟؟؟؟؟
فقمنا بالرد عليك بأن العهد القديم ليس هو المسيحية.. لان المسيحية لم تكن قد ظهرت بعد في العهد القديم...

كمثال: لو قلنا ان الجاهلية عصر قتل و سيف.. فهل هذا يحتم علي ان الاسلام ايضا دين سيف و قتل بالرجوع الي تاريخ الجاهلية؟؟؟
بالطبع لا.. فعندما اقول ان الاسلام دين سيف و قتل اذن انا اقصد منذ اليوم الذي ظهر فيه الاسلام.. اي بمجئ محمد.. و ظهور القرأن... و ما سبق ذلك لا يعنيني..

فلو قلت ان سمير انسان مجرم .. فهل هذا يعني ان ابويه ايضا مجرمين؟؟؟ 
و لو قلت سمير مجرم... فهل هذا يعني انه ابتداء اجرامه من المهد؟؟؟؟
اليس الاجدر بنا التحلي ببعض العقل حتي نتكلم؟؟؟

المطلوب منك الان.. انت تتهم المسيحية بدين ارهاب... فهذا الاتهام يوجب عليك ان تأتي بنصوص من الكتاب من اليوم الذي بدأت فيه المسيحية.

انتظر منك رد علي هذه المشاركة كاملة و بلا تهرب.


----------



## محمد شرع (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

ردود المسحيين اكنها عبرى ولا انجليزى ملهاش طعم كدة لية انتوا بتتكلموا بانهى لغة بالضبط علشان اقدر افهمكم علشان اخد كورسات فى اللغة دى وفين الترجمة طيب المفروض اللى بيتكلم كلام مش مفهوم يعطى ترجمة مش كدة يا اخوان اتكلموا بالعربى ولا انتم مش بتعرفوا عربى سلالالالالالالالالالالالام
 صحيح انتم رددكوا غير مقنعة بالمرة ومتقدروش تقنعوا نملة


----------



## peace_86 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

*ملاحظات مهمة للأخوة جميعهم...
وخاصة للأخ تيمو..

يا أخ تيمو..
أنت تعيش في أي زمن؟
قبل الميلاد؟ أم بعد الميلاد؟
الكتاب المقدس بعده القديم كان مشروعاً في عهد الناموس(قبل مجيء المسيح)..
أي قبل الميلاد..
فجاء السيد المسيح.. وجاء معه الكتاب المقدس بعهده الجديد(عهد النعمة)
لاحظ هذا التسلسل:
العهد القديم <<<<< السيد المسيح >>>>> العهد الجديد
وبصورة أخرى
ق.م(قبل الميلاد) <<<<< السيد المسيح >>>>> بعد الميلاد..

إن أردت التحدث عن جوهر الديانة المسيحية..
فليكن الحديث حول الكتاب المقدس بعهده الجديد
لأنك تعيش في عام 2007 م..

إن كنا اليوم في عام 200ق.م أو حتى في عام 1 ق.م..
فمن حقك وقتها أن تناقش كتابنا بعهده القديم(قبل مجيء العهد الجديد)


وهذا ينطبق عليكم أنتم أيضاً ..
الإسلام ينقسم غلى قسمين..
العهد المكي.. والعهد المدني
وهي بهذه الصورة:
محمد في مكة <<<<< الهجرة >>>>> محمد في المدينة

تخدعونا دوماً بالآيات المكية.. والتي هي قبل الهجرة..
لكن الحق يقال.. بأن الحياة المكية هي لفترة محدودة(كفترة العهد القديم للكتاب المقدس)
ولا يجوز لكم أن تستدلوا بآيات مكية.. لأنها منسوخة بالآيات المدنية..

هل عرفت الآن الفرق بين الآيات الإرهابية الموجودة في العهد القديم(على حد قولك)
والآيات الإرهابية في القرآن المدني؟

وشكراً..*


----------



## peace_86 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

*محمد شرع*
عندك رد ولا لأ ؟
يا أخي لا تعطلنا في النقاش..


----------



## maria123 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*

مثلا لو عينوك استاذ بمدرسة وكان في اساذ قبلك اكيد رح تقرى طريقتو و تستفاد منها بس لو هوا كان قاسي و بيضرب طلابو اكيد ماتقبل يقولو عنك انت كمان قاسي لانو انت  ما كنت موجود ونفس اشي عل العهد القديم و الجديد نحن نقرا العهد القديم بس مش من العهد القديم انتشرت السيحية ب ل بالعهد الجديد بعد ولادة المخلص يسوع المسيح بعدها لو شفت كلمة سيف يحقلك تقول دين ارهاب وهي بعيده عن عينك


----------



## maria123 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*



peace_86 قال:


> *ملاحظات مهمة للأخوة جميعهم...
> وخاصة للأخ تيمو..
> 
> يا أخ تيمو..
> ...



شكرا كتير رد جميل ونشاءاللة يفهمو leasantrleasantr


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



eslam_rashed قال:


> العجب أن النصارى يتهمون الإسلام بالإرهاب ولم يكلفوا أنفسهم حتى النظر لتلك النصوص المنافية لأبسط مبادئ الرحمة ...
> 
> لا لسنا نحن الذين أمرنا ديننا بقتل الأبرياء بل أنتم
> 
> ...




بغض النظر عن الردود الكافية و الشافية التي قدمها و سبقني بها الأحبة
الا اني استغرب من الدليل العجيب هذا

هل كون الله غيور و نار اكلة يعني ارهاب؟
هل عقاب الرب للأشرار هو ارهاب؟

أين عقلك يا مسلم؟


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*أحبائي 

دعونا نناقش الموضوع  بعيداً عن الاطراف المتنازعة (نظرة بحتة)

تثنية : 4

23 اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَنْسُوا عَهْدَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمُ الذِي قَطَعَهُ مَعَكُمْ وَتَصْنَعُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتاً صُورَةَ كُلِّ مَا نَهَاكَ عَنْهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. 
24 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ هُوَ نَارٌ آكِلةٌ إِلهٌ غَيُورٌ. 

اشعياء : 66 

16 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ بِالنَّارِ يُعَاقِبُ وَبِسَيْفِهِ عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ وَيَكْثُرُ قَتْلَى الرَّبِّ. 
18 وَأَنَا أُجَازِي أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَأَفْكَارَهُمْ.

ارميا 48 : 10

مَلْعُونٌ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ عَمَلَ الرَّبِّ بِرِخَاءٍ وَمَلْعُونٌ مَنْ يَمْنَعُ سَيْفَهُ عَنِ الدَّمِ. 


فالآيات السابقة المأخوذة كمثال تبين لنا الآتي :

** في تثنية الآية جاءت للتحذير (فالله يغار على مجدة وسط شعبه)

فالنار الآكلة لكل من يتعدى الخط الأحمر ............ (ويُخطئ الى الله)

لقد أكلت نار الرب إبني هارون (عندما قدما نار غريبة - لم يأمر بها الرب)

النار أكلتهما لا لأن الله يكرهما .............. لكن لأنه يكره الشر (كسر الوصيه)

اللافتة السوداء تقول (احترس خطر الموت )​
إذاً لن نلوم كهرباء الضغط العالي ... إذا تعدي أحد الوصيه التحزيرية ومات وتفحم

نعم الصيغة صعبة لكنها واقع مُثبت ... 

+++ فإذا كنت تخاف نار الرب فلا تكسر الوصية بفعل الخطية +++

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** أما في أشعياء فنار الرب وسيفه لأعداء الرب (المُصريين على فعل الشر والنجاسه)

فالله أعلم مني ومنك بأفعالهم وحكمه حق والذي يشفق على النجسيين نجس مثلهم

فلا تدافع عن الأشرار وتستذنب الله......... مكتوب :

أمثالٌ  17 :15 

مُبَرِّئُ الْمُذْنِبَ وَمُذَنِّبُ الْبَرِيءَ كِلاَهُمَا مَكْرَهَةُ الرَّبِّ. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** أما في أرميا دائرة أخص وأضيق وهي (دائرة الخدمة)

فالخادم الحقيقي يخدم دون تواني أو إرتخاء 

فصموئيل لم يجلس عندما ذهب ليمسح ابن يسى إلا عندما أتوا بداود من عند الغنم 

صموئيل الأول  16 :11 

وَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِيَسَّى: «هَلْ كَمُلَ الْغِلْمَانُ؟» فَقَالَ: «بَقِيَ بَعْدُ الصَّغِيرُ وَهُوَذَا يَرْعَى الْغَنَمَ». فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِيَسَّى: «أَرْسِلْ وَأْتِ بِهِ, لأَنَّنَا لاَ نَجْلِسُ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ إِلَى هَهُنَا». 

وعندما أهلك الملاك أبكار كل أرض مصر (لم يتوانى) 

بل قتل كل بكر داخل الأبواب الغير مرشوشة بالدم (كأمر الرب)

+++ فعلى الخادم تتميم أمر الرب له دون تواني أو إرتخاء +++

بالمناسبة 

*** هل إحتميت في دم المسيح لكي لا تهلك كأمر الرب *** *


----------



## kinana (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

يسوع نور و حبة و سلام 
يعامل مبغضينه بالمحبة و يطلب لهم المغفرة (اغفر لهم يا أبتي إنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون)
و لم يدعو يوما إلى استخدام السلاح بل دعا إلى المسامحة و المغفرة و المحبة
اقرؤوا جيدا الكتاب الأناجيل الأربعة مرقس و متى و لوقا و يوحنا لن تجدوا بها غير المحبة و التواضع(فعل محبة فقط)
يسوع محبة


----------



## timoo317 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*



انت الفادي قال:


> تيمو... اكرر لك مشاركتي .. اتمني ان ترد عليها...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اليس انجيل متى من الهعد الجديد ؟
اذا تفضل

34 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً.
متى الاصحاح 10

و طالما انتم لا تستشهدون بالهعد القديم ولا تريدون الاعتراف به او الاستدلال به
لماذا تحفظونه لاولادكم
اليس للنقص الذي في الانجيل
و بالنسبه للقرءان
قبل هجرة ايه و بعد هجرة ايه
نحن نستشهد بكل ايه في القرءان سواء كانت قبل ام بعد الهجره
و بما انك عامل نفسك عبقري عصرك و اوانك
تعرف ايه عن الاسلام ؟
ام انك فقط تؤلف اشياء لتوهم نفسك بها ان الاسلام ليس دين منزل من عند الله
هل قرءات القران ؟
اخطاء الانجيل باعتراف الغرب نفسة لا حصر لها ولا عدد 
و عندي صفحة لباحث غربي وجد 1001 خطا في الانجيل لو تريد ان اعطيك ايها فلا مانع عندي

سؤال 
اليس انجيل متى من الهعد الجديد ؟
و اظن ان نفس الرد سيكون على المشاركة الاتيه


kinana قال:


> يسوع نور و حبة و سلام
> يعامل مبغضينه بالمحبة و يطلب لهم المغفرة (اغفر لهم يا أبتي إنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون)
> و لم يدعو يوما إلى استخدام السلاح بل دعا إلى المسامحة و المغفرة و المحبة
> اقرؤوا جيدا الكتاب الأناجيل الأربعة مرقس و متى و لوقا و يوحنا لن تجدوا بها غير المحبة و التواضع(فعل محبة فقط)
> يسوع محبة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

Luk 12:51 اتظنون اني جئت لاعطي سلاما على الارض كلا اقول لكم بل انقساما 
Luk 12:52لانه يكون من الان خمسة في بيت واحد منقسمين ثلاثة على اثنين و اثنان على ثلاثة 
Luk 12:53ينقسم الاب على الابن و الابن على الاب و الام على البنت و البنت على الام و الحماة على كنتها و الكنة على حماتها



Mat 10:16 ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب فكونوا حكماء كالحيات و بسطاء كالحمام 
Mat 10:33و لكن من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي في السماوات 


Mat 10:34لا تظنوا اني جئت لالقي سلاما على الارض ما جئت لالقي سلاما بل سيفا 
Mat 10:35فاني جئت لافرق الانسان ضد ابيه و الابنة ضد امها و الكنة ضد حماتها 
Mat 10:36و اعداء الانسان اهل بيته 
Mat 10:37من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني و من احب ابنا او ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقنيMat 10:38و من لا ياخذ صليبه و يتبعني فلا يستحقني 



لم يأت الرب يسوع لينشر السلام الذي يغطي كل الاختلافات العميقة من أجل الوفاق السطحي، فلابد أن ينشب الصراع، وتثور الخلافات بين من يريدون أن يتبعوا المسيح، والذين لا يريدون (انظر إش 9: 6 ؛ مت 5: 9 ؛ يو 14: 27)، ولكننا نستطيع أن نتطلع إلى اليوم الذي فيه سينتهي كل صراع
. 

قد يفرق الالتزام المسيحي بين الأصدقاء والأحباء. ولم يكن الرب يسوع، في قوله هذا، يشجع عصيان الوالدين، أو الصراع في البيت، بل بالحري أراد أن يبين أن وجوده يستلزم قرارا، وحيث إن البعض سيتبعونه، والبعض الآخر لن يتبعوه، فلابد أن ينشب الصراع. فحالما نحمل صليبنا ونتبعه، فإن قيمنا وأخلاقياتنا وأهدافنا وغاياتنا المختلفة، لابد أن تفصلنا عن الآخرين. يجب ألا تهمل عائلتك، كما يجب ألا تهمل دعوتك العليا، إذ يجب أن يكون لله الأولوية المطلقة في حياتك.

يأمرنا الكتاب المقدّس بطاعة والدينا. نعم، ولكن من يحبّهم أكثر من المسيح يخسر نفسه. هوذا العدوّ (الذي يضطهدني لأنكر المسيح) يحمل سيفًا ليقتلني، فهل أفكر في دموع أمي؟ أو هل احتقر خدمه المسيح لأجل أبٍ، هذا الذي لا ارتبط بدفنه إن كنت خادمًا للمسيح (لو 9: 59-60)، ولو إنّني كخادم حقيقي للمسيح مدين بهذا (الدفن) للجميع.


10 اخيرا يا اخوتي تقووا في الرب وفي شدة قوته. 11 البسوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا ان تثبتوا ضد مكايد ابليس. 12 فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر مع اجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات. 13 من اجل ذلك احملوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا ان تقاوموا في اليوم الشرير وبعد ان تتمموا كل شيء ان تثبتوا. 14 فاثبتوا ممنطقين احقاءكم بالحق ولابسين درع البر 15 وحاذين ارجلكم باستعداد انجيل السلام. 16 حاملين فوق الكل ترس الايمان الذي به تقدرون ان تطفئوا جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة. 17 وخذوا خوذة الخلاص وسيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله. (افسس 6 : 10 - 17 ).




*لان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وامضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة الى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة افكار القلب ونياته.* ( العبرانيين 4 : 12 ).


----------



## timoo317 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



> Mat 10:37من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني و من احب ابنا او ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقنيMat 10:38و من لا ياخذ صليبه و يتبعني فلا يستحقني



هي مش فكرة الصليب دي طلعت بعد قيامة المسيح
اظن ان الايه دي تحديدا وضعت في الانجيل لتكوين الفكر الصليبي
فلا اظن ان المسيح قال يوما اني سوف اصلب و يجب عليكم ان تقدسو الصليب
ثم ان ايه علاقة الصليب بحب المسيح
لماذا يصر المسيحييون على ربط الرب بالالم و العذاب
اليس الله محبه
فلما ربط الله بالموت و العذاب
هل قال المسيح يوما اني سوف اصلب و ان الصليب شئ مقدس لا اعتقد
فلما قال ان كل واحد يحمل معاه صليبة و يتبعه ؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



timoo317 قال:


> هي مش فكرة الصليب دي طلعت بعد قيامة المسيح
> اظن ان الايه دي تحديدا وضعت في الانجيل لتكوين الفكر الصليبي
> فلا اظن ان المسيح قال يوما اني سوف اصلب و يجب عليكم ان تقدسو الصليب
> ثم ان ايه علاقة الصليب بحب المسيح
> ...


 

*الصليب هو خطة الهية مش بعد قيامة المسيح*

*(اظن)..احتفظ بها لنفسك لا يفيدنا رايك هنا تكلم بادلة من الكتب المسيحية لا رايك الشخصي مفهوم*


----------



## انت الفادي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دين الارهاب ؟*



timoo317 قال:


> اليس انجيل متى من الهعد الجديد ؟
> اذا تفضل
> 
> 34 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً.
> ...



اولا : من قال لك اننا لا نستشهد بالعهد القديم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عزيزي نحن نرفض مثل هذا الاتهام.. و لكنك للاسف اختلط الحابل بالنابل لديك فلم تعد تفرق.. فأنت تتهم المسيحية بالارهاب.. فالسؤال هنا: متي بدأت المسيحية؟؟؟ لو قلت سنة 33 ميلاديا اذن كيف تريد ان تحاسبني المسيحية علي شئ حدث قبل المسيحية بمأت السنين؟؟؟ الا تري معي انه نوع التجني منك علينا يا عزيزي؟؟؟

اما بخصوص موضوع انجيل متي ارجوا منك ان تقرأ الاصحاح جيدا.. و تنقل لي بالضبط ما فهمته من الاصحاح ككل و ليس فقط من هذا النص.. لان اريدك ان ترد علي نفسك بنفسك.. و لكني اعرف بأنك ستتزرع بأي حجة حتي تخرج نفسك من هذا المطب.

اما بخصوص استشهادك بكل ايات القرأن فأعزرني عزيزي.. كلامك غير صحيح.. فأنت تستخدم الايات فقط وقت الحاجة و هذا لا يعني انها كلها سارية :a63:
لانك ببساطة نسيت موضوع الناسخ و المنسوخ.. فأنت تستشهد بأيات منسوخة عند الضرورة.. و لكن عندما تتزنق... نراك تنكر نفس هذه الايات التي انت استشهدت بها مسبقا و متحججا بقول... هذه ايات منسوخة.. :t19:


ثالثا: من جاء بسيرة هجرة و غير هجرة؟؟؟ جبت كلامك ده من فين؟؟؟ في حد هنا جابلك سيرة الهجرة ؟؟؟ ولا انت بتفكر في السؤال و تكتب الجواب من عندك؟؟؟
فأنت بتقول:


> نحن نستشهد بكل ايه في القرءان سواء كانت قبل ام بعد الهجره
> و بما انك عامل نفسك عبقري عصرك و اوانك
> تعرف ايه عن الاسلام ؟
> ام انك فقط تؤلف اشياء لتوهم نفسك بها ان الاسلام ليس دين منزل من عند الل



عزيزي... هدئ من نفسك قليلا.. و ارجوا ان تشرب لك كباية عصير بول بعير مثلجة كي تهدئ من نفسك (طب نبوي طبعا) 
عزيزي هذا قسم المسيحيات فلا دخل لقرأنك هنا بشئ.
انا لا اوهم نفسي.. و لكني قرأت قرأنك و اعرفه جيدا... و اري ما فيه.. و لكن ليس هذا هو موضوعنا.. فأرجوا ان تبقي في الموضوع و عدم التشتيت و الخروج عنه.

رابعا: الاخطاء التي تتكلم انت عنها نفسي اشوفها.. لاني بصراحة ما شفتهاش.. فياريت تفتح موضوع جديد.. و تحط اولا خطائين تلاتة كده علشان نرد عليك فيهم..عيزينك تفحمنا..بس الشرط هو انك تحط خطأين او ثلاثة فقط حتي نرد عليك و بعدها تكمل.. بس صدقني.. حتخرج من هنا و انت قفاك بيقمر عيش بلدي كمان.
اصل العيش البلدي محتاج نار هادية شوية..

اجوا منك ان تقرأ الاصحاح من انجيل متي الذي فيه يقول السيد المسيح بأنه جاء ليلقي سيف... و انتظر منك ان تضع النصوص مع تعليق عليها بسهمك لها.. حتي اعرف ما فهمته انت منها.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*timoo317*
*ملاحظ انك خرجت عن الموضوع الرئيسي وذهبت لمواضيع اخرى لا تخرج عن الموضوع الرئيسي مفهوم.*


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

كفاية خروج عن الموضوع يا تيمو


----------



## timoo317 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*##############


مشاركة خارجة عن الموضوع*


----------



## timoo317 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

ارجو التوضيح
اين الخروج عن الموضوع في الرد المحذوف
يمكنكم الرد فيي رساله خاصة و لكن من حقي ان اعلم


----------



## Tabitha (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



timoo317 قال:


> ارجو التوضيح
> اين الخروج عن الموضوع في الرد المحذوف
> يمكنكم الرد فيي رساله خاصة و لكن من حقي ان اعلم



ليكن الرد بالموضوع ليكن تنبيه لك امام الجميع 



			
				timoo317 قال:
			
		

> اين الخروج عن الموضوع في الرد المحذوف
> الموضوع عن الارهاب *و برهنا من الانجيل و التاريخ *حقيقة الامر
> فاين الخروج ؟



ما تسميه برهان من الكتاب المقدس (او كما تسميه من الانجيل -- بما انك لا تعرف الفرق بين العهد القديم والانجيل)تم الرد عليه ودحضه من قبل الاخوة 

اما ما تسميه برهان تاريخي فكلامك ده بالنسبالي كانه مزحة! 
هل بعد أن عجزت في إنك تثبت ما تدعيه وتلفقه زوراً للمسيحية -- بأنها تدعوا للإرهاب -- من الكتاب المقدس ، بتلهث وتجري لكذبة جديدة وعايز تستشهد بافعال بشر حجة لكلامك !

مسكين يا تيموا ومثير فعلا للشفقة


----------



## Tabitha (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*هل السيد المسيح آتى ليلقي ناراً وسيفاً على الأرض؟* 

*هذه الشبهه تم الرد عليها مرارا قبل كده
وبيكفيك يا timoo317 مماطلة وحوار مريض وكلام مكرر*
*وتحذير اخير لك-- اياك والاقتطاف من الكتاب المقدس وعدم احضار النصوص كاملة *


----------



## massi (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

اريد من الاخوة الكرام ايضاح لي هل يسوع هو الله و الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله ان كان ذالك فالعهد القديم و العهد الجديد احكامه صالحه في كل زمان


----------



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



massi قال:


> اريد من الاخوة الكرام ايضاح لي هل يسوع هو الله و الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله ان كان ذالك فالعهد القديم و العهد الجديد احكامه صالحه في كل زمان


 
أخي العزيز massi
تفضل بطرح سؤالك في موضوع منفصل و سنرد عليك بنعمة الرب
سلام و نعمة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

الحرب فى العهد القديم
           ((1))خلق الله الإنسان الأول –آدم- على صورته فى الروحانية والقداسة والسلام ، فلما سقط فى العصيان ، تشوَّهت هذه الصورة الروحانية ، وإختلط بها الشر ، ثم إنتقلت هذه الحالة إلى نسل آدم ، فقتل أولاده بعضهم بعضاً ، إذ قتل قايين هابيل ، وتأصل هذا الشر ، من قتل  وحرب ، فى كل نسل آدم .
          ((2)) ثم إنتشرت العبادات الشيطانية ، بمسميات متنوعة ، وكلها يحضَّ على القتل والقتال ، إذ أن من أسماء الشيطان أنه : [ قتـّـال الناس ] يو 8: 44.
         ((3)) ولأن أساس العدل ( فى محاكمة الله ، يوم الدينونة ) هو حرية إرادة الإنسان ، فى إختيار الخير أو الشر الذى يفعله ، فإنه لا يجبرهم على ترك عبادة الشيطان ، ولا يجبرهم على عبادته ، كما لا يجبرهم على الكف عن عمل الشر ، ولا يجبرهم على عمل الخير ،لأن كل ذلك يهدم عدالة المحاكمة .( بل وحتى فى المحاكم الجنائية العادية ، لا يحاسبون من يرتكب الجريمة مُرغماً ، كأن يكون تحت تهديد بالسلاح )
       ((4)) لذلك فإن الله لم يجبر الناس على عمل الخير ، بل فقط أرسل لهم الأنبياء ، مرشدين للخير ومنذرين من يوم الدينونة ، ، ثم دعى إبراهيم ليترك أهله وشعبه ، ليجعل منه شعباًَ خصوصياً له ( هم إسرائيل التاريخية ، وأما الحالية ، فإن المسيحية لا تعترف بها دينياً ) ليرتقى –من خلالهم—بالبشرية، تدريجياً ، إلى أن يأتى المخلص الذى يخلص البشرية من سلطان الخطية وإبليس . +++ إذ أن إسلوب الله فى كل أعماله ، هو التدرج ، مثلما فى نمو الكائنات الحية وتطورها .
      ((5)) ومن خطة الإرتقاء التدريجى بالبشرية ، وبدون إلغاء حرية إرادتهم -- فيما يعبدون وفيما يختارون من خير أو شر -- أنه لم يلغى شر الحرب نهائياً ، إلاّ بعد عهد النعمة الذى فيه منح عطية الروح القدس الذى يعيننا على ما لايقدر عليه إلاّ المولودين بالميلاد الثانى ، حيث سينعم عليهم بسيف آخر ، هو سيف الروح ، أى القدرة على الأنتصار على الشر وعلى إبليس ، وليس على إخوتنا البشر المساكين.
++ وأما قبل ذلك ، فى مرحلة العهد القديم ، فقد وضع ضوابطاً للحرب ( الموجودة فعلاً كأمر واقع متسلط على كل الناس ) . 
++++ ومن ذلك أنه منع شن الحروب بغرض نشر الدين . فقد كانت الشعوب تشن الحروب لنصرة آلهتها على آلهة الشعوب الأخرى (( وذلك يُرضىِ الشيطان جداً ، لأنه ، على كل حال ، سيزيد التقتيل بين الناس ، فإنه : قتّال الناس وسفّاك الدماء ))
+++ ومنع الله نشر عبادته تحت تهديد السلاح -- بالإضافة لأنه يتوافق مع مبدأ عدالة محاكمته يوم الدينونة – فإنه يتوافق أيضاً مع  قداسة الله ، فليس من الشرف أن يرغم الناس على عبادته تحت تهديد السلاح ، بل إنه يريد أن تكون عبادته بكامل الإختيار والإرادة ، لتكون عبادة الروح والحق :- [ الله روح والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغى أن يسجدوا ] يو 4: 24.
    فإن كان ، حتى  الزواج ، يُشترط فيه رضى الطرفين ، وإلا أصبح إغتصاباً ، فكيف يقبل الله القدوس  بعبادة قائمة على القهر والإرغام ، وليس الرضى والحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 +++ لذلك ، لم يحدث مطلقاً أن أمر الرب بشن الحرب لإرغام الشعوب على الدخول فى دينه ، نهائياً ، ولا لمرة واحدة ، فإنه لا يريد مرائين مقهورين ، بل مؤمنين صادقين .


----------



## enass (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*امركم غريب يا اسلام دائما تتكلمون كانكم في حلقة مفرغة
تأتون وتطرحون نفس الاسئلة فقط لاثبات ماذا؟؟!

ولا تقرأون الردود الواضحة جداً

الاخ ana 100 100 

كانت اجابته واضحة جدا 

يعني اوضح من هيك مافي 

غير اذا بدكو كمان تكذوب الشمس وتقولو انها ما بضوي!!!!!*


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*حسناً enass *

*غير اذا بدكو كمان تكذوب الشمس وتقولو انها ما بضوي!!!!! *

*العيب لا يوجد في الشمس ....*

*ولكن في العيون المُغلقة التي لا تريد أن ترى نور الشمس*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



سعد الدين قال:


> انتم لا تكرهون اليهود ولكن نريد جواب على محاكم التفتيش
> وكيف لاتكرهونهم وهم اتهموا مريم عليها السلام عندولادة عيسى عليه السلام
> كيف لا تكرهونهم وقد صلبوا ربكم
> كيف لا تكرهونهم وقد حرقوا كنيسة القيامة فى القدس هولاء اخوة الا يمان بالنسبة لكم رجاء اجيبوا عن كامل الاسئلة ولا تجابوا عما يحلو لكم فقط وبالاساس انتم لم تجيبوا عن اى سوال



أجابة أسئلتك دى كلها واحدة...
فالسيد المسيح له المجد قال لنا
 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 

وبعدين انت عايزينا نكرهم علشان صلبوا المسيح له المجد...
لما السيد المسيح نفسه سامحهم :
 لوقا الأصحاح 23 العدد 34 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ».  
يبقى أحنا نكرهم !!!​


----------



## انت الفادي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



سعد الدين قال:


> انتم لا تكرهون اليهود ولكن نريد جواب على محاكم التفتيش
> وكيف لاتكرهونهم وهم اتهموا مريم عليها السلام عندولادة عيسى عليه السلام
> كيف لا تكرهونهم وقد صلبوا ربكم
> كيف لا تكرهونهم وقد حرقوا كنيسة القيامة فى القدس هولاء اخوة الا يمان بالنسبة لكم رجاء اجيبوا عن كامل الاسئلة ولا تجابوا عما يحلو لكم فقط وبالاساس انتم لم تجيبوا عن اى سوال



اولا: ما دخل محاكم التفتيش و اليهود؟؟
ثانيا: من اتهم مريم العزراء و هم يعرفون بأن مريم مخطوبة ليوسف؟؟ و يعترفون ايضا ان السيد المسيح هو ابن يوسف... فكيف يتهموها؟؟
ثالثا: بصلب المسيح نلنا الخلاص.. فهل نكره الخلاص و الفداء؟؟؟ 
رابعا: هناك مسيحيين ايضا احرقوا كنائس و مسيحيين اخرين.. فهل نكرههم ايضا؟؟


عزيزي.. الشر موجود في كل البشر.. سواء يهودي او مسيحي او مسلم او بوذي.. فأحراقهم لكنسية القيامة هو هو نفس حرق الكنائس في مصر.. او في اي مكان اخر.. فهل هم ايضا يهود؟؟

و اخيرا.. نحن لا نكره البشر و لكننا نكره الشر و الشيطان..
نحن لا نخاف من الشيطان و لكننا نحاربه و ندحره بأيماننا.
لاننا لا نعتمد علي قوتنا بل علي قوة الرب..  ولا علي حكمتنا بل حكمة الرب.. و لا تعاليمنا بل تعاليم الرب.


----------



## ra.mi62 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



> انتم لا تكرهون اليهود ولكن نريد جواب على محاكم التفتيش
> وكيف لاتكرهونهم وهم اتهموا مريم عليها السلام عندولادة عيسى عليه السلام
> كيف لا تكرهونهم وقد صلبوا ربكم
> كيف لا تكرهونهم وقد حرقوا كنيسة القيامة فى القدس هولاء اخوة الا يمان بالنسبة لكم رجاء اجيبوا عن كامل الاسئلة ولا تجابوا عما يحلو لكم فقط وبالاساس انتم لم تجيبوا عن اى سوال


 

نحن لا نكرهم لاننا نتبع وصايا يسوع المسيح 


حيث قال لنا أحبو أعدائكم


حيث يسوع رغم أنهم صلبوه بلتالي طلب من الله أن يغفر لهم  فكيف لنا أن نكرهم


----------



## fredyyy (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*سعد الدين *
*انتم لا تكرهون اليهود ولكن نريد جواب على ......*

*لا مكان للحديث عن السياسة في منتدانا *

*فنحن لا ندين أحداً ... وإنما ندعوا الناس الى التوبة والرجوع الى الله الحي الحقيقي*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وكيف لاتكرهونهم وهم اتهموا مريم .................*

*آسف جداً ..... هذا الكلام غير وارد وغير صحيح !!*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*كيف لا تكرهونهم وقد صلبوا ربكم*

*أنا ُأسر بموت المسيح على الصليب لأنه فيه تم الصلح مع الله ونوالي الحياة الأبدية*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*كيف لا تكرهونهم وقد حرقوا كنيسة القيامة فى القدس هولاء اخوة الايمان بالنسبة لكم *

*يوحنا 16 : 33 *

*قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ». *

*هذا وعد من المسيح للمؤمنين بوجود الضيق من غير المؤمنين (لكننا ُنحب الأعداء)*

*فبالمحبة غلب المسيح كراهية الإنسان*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*رجاء اجيبوا عن كامل الاسئلة *

*ها قد أجبنا على كل الأسئلة فليس فيها شئ صعب أو مخيف !!*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*........... وبالاساس انتم لم تجيبوا عن اى سوال *

*لماذا هذة النظرة السوداوية للأمور *

*وهل هي دعوة مفتوحة للكراهية ... لأنهم فعلوا ... وفعلوا ... وفعلوا ...*

*آسفين جداً ليس لدعوتك للكراهية زبائن عندنا *

*لكن لدينا دعوا للمحبة وللحبيب الغالى .... وإن لم يكن لك قلب يعرف طرق الحب*

*تعالى الى المسيح ليعطيك قلباً يُحب*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

أخى الفاضل ، صاحب السؤال
+++  إن تاريخنا ملئ بالإضطهادات التى جاءت علينا من كل الجهات ، ومع ذلك فإننا لا نكره أحداً ، على وجه الإطلاق ، ولا نكره مضطهدينا ، بلا إستثناء .
+++ فإن الله أمرنا بأن نحب كل البشر بلا إستثناء ، لأنهم إخوتنا فى الإنسانية (( المسيحية دين الإنسانية )) ، حتى الأعداء والمضطهدين لنا :- [ أحبوا أعداءكم .. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم ] مت 5: 44.
+++ وقد يبدو للبعض ، أن هذا الأمر صعب ، ولكن الله جعله طبيعياً لنا، فقد أحبنا أولاً ، ونحن بعد خطاة  ، لذلك أحببناه :- [ نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً ] 1يو 4: 16. + ثم إنه سكب محبته الإلهية فى قلوبنا :- [ محبة الله قد إنسكبت فى قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا ] رو 5: 5 ، فصارت هذه المحبة الإلهية ينبوعاً من المحبة يملأ قلوبنا نحو الله والناس .
+++ بل إن الله جعل محبتنا للناس ، دليلاً على محبتنا له هو :- [ إن قال أحد إنى أحب الله ، وأبغض أخاه ، فهو كاذب ، لأن مَـنْ لايحب أخاه الذى يبصره ، كيف يحب الله الذى لا يبصره ] 1يو 4: 20.
++++ لذلك ، فإننا نعتبر أن المحبة الروحانية هى دليل على الصحة الروحية  ، ودليل على العبادة الحقيقية لله ، الذى هو محبة :- [ الله محبة ] 1يو 4: 8.
++++ بينما الحقد هو دليل على المرض الروحى ، ودليل على العبودية للشيطان ، وقد يصل إلى العبادة للشيطان . 
++++ لذلك فإننا نحب كل البشر ، مثلما أن الله هو محب كل البشر (يو3: 16) ، بما فيهم مضطهدينا ، لأنهم إخوتنا فى البشرية ، ونلتمس لهم العذر ، بأنهم مرضى روحياً ، إذ أصابهم فيروس الشيطان ، عدو كل البشر (1بط 5: 8) . ++ لذلك فإننا نصلى من أجلهم ، مثلما نصلى من أجل المرضى بكل أنواع الأمراض الأخرى .
++++ المحبة صحة والحقد مرض ، المحبة قوة والحقد ضعف ، المحبة نور والحقد ظلمة ، المحبة سمو والحقد إنحطاط ، المحبة من الله والحقد من الشيطان . ++ لذلك فالمحبة تؤدى للسماء والحقد يؤدى للجحيم .
++++ المحبة تملأ قلب صاحبها سلاماً ونعيماً ، مهما عاداه الناس وأساءوا إليه .++ بينما الحقد يملأ قلب صاحبه هيجاناً وإضطراباً وغِـلاً ، مهما سالمه الناس وأحسنوا إليه . 
++++ الحقد أسوأ من مرض السرطان ، لأنه مرض الشيطان .
+++++++ فكيف .. يا أخى الفاضل .. كيف تدعونا للحقد والكراهية !!!! هل هذه الدعوة هى من الله !!!! أرجوك أن تراجع ضميرك .


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*للأسف كل تفسيراتكم غير مقنعة بالمرة.. بل رايت فيها تهربا من تفسير بعض الفقرات .. على سبيل المثال لا الحصر هذه الفقرة:
:13 عدد16: تجازى السامرة لأنها قد تمردت على الهها.بالسيف يسقطون.تحطم أطفالهم والحوامل تشقّ (svd)  
تم تفسيرها هكذا:




			لأن السامرة تمردت على إلههاً ولكن هذا الوعيد سيتكرر ثانية في نهاية الأيام ويخرب مجدهم كله الذي فرحوا به لقبولهم ضد المسيح.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني لا يوجد اي رد واضح ومقنع لماذا يقتل الأطفال وتشق بطون الحوامل ويقتل الاجنة؟؟؟ اي وحشية هي هذه؟؟؟ كيف تجرؤون على وصف الاسلام بالاجرام والارهاب بعد هذا كله؟؟؟
سبحان الله*


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



مجاهد بالقلم قال:


> *للأسف كل تفسيراتكم غير مقنعة بالمرة.. بل رايت فيها تهربا من تفسير بعض الفقرات .. على سبيل المثال لا الحصر هذه الفقرة:*
> *:13 عدد16: تجازى السامرة لأنها قد تمردت على الهها.بالسيف يسقطون.تحطم أطفالهم والحوامل تشقّ (svd) *
> *تم تفسيرها هكذا:*
> 
> ...


 
أسمحلي اقول لك انك انسان مغيب, انسان بلا عقل, انسان اقرب بتفكيرك لحيوان

و هذه ليست اهانة لشخصك, لأني لا أهين الأشخاص ابدا, بل هي وصف لطريقة تفكيرك المخزية, التي تتصف بها انت و قومك من المسلمين

لنرى صحة كلامي بكونك انسان مغيب و تفكيرك تفكير الحيوانات (اذا لم يكون اقل).

بداية لنقرأ الأصحاح كاملا يا مدلس:

Hos 13:1​​ لَمَّا تَكَلَّمَ أَفْرَايِمُ بِرَعْدَةٍ تَرَفَّعَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَلَمَّا أَثِمَ بِبَعْلٍ مَاتَ. 
Hos 13:2 وَالآنَ يَزْدَادُونَ خَطِيَّةً وَيَصْنَعُونَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ تَمَاثِيلَ مَسْبُوكَةً مِنْ فِضَّتِهِمْ أَصْنَاماً بِحَذَاقَتِهِمْ كُلُّهَا عَمَلُ الصُّنَّاعِ. عَنْهَا هُمْ يَقُولُونَ: «ذَابِحُو النَّاسِ يُقَبِّلُونَ الْعُجُولَ». 
Hos 13:3 لِذَلِكَ يَكُونُونَ كَسَحَابِ الصُّبْحِ وَكَالنَّدَى الْمَاضِي بَاكِراً. كَعُصَافَةٍ تُخْطَفُ مِنَ الْبَيْدَرِ وَكَدُخَانٍ مِنَ الْكُوَّّةِ. 
Hos 13:4 «وَأَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَإِلَهاً سُِوَايَ لَسْتَ تَعْرِفُ وَلاَ مُخَلِّصَ غَيْرِي. 
Hos 13:5 أَنَا عَرَفْتُكَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فِي أَرْضِ الْعَطَشِ. 
Hos 13:6 لَمَّا رَعُوا شَبِعُوا. شَبِعُوا وَارْتَفَعَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذَلِكَ نَسُونِي. 
Hos 13:7 «فَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ. أَرْصُدُ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ كَنَمِرٍ. 
Hos 13:8 أَصْدِمُهُمْ كَدُبَّةٍ مُثْكِلٍ وَأَشُقُّ شَغَافَ قَلْبِهِمْ وَآكُلُهُمْ هُنَاكَ كَلَبْوَةٍ. يُمَزِّقُهُمْ وَحْشُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. 
Hos 13:9 «هَلاَكُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ أَنَّكَ عَلَيَّ عَلَى عَوْنِكَ. 
Hos 13:10 فَأَيْنَ هُوَ مَلِكُكَ حَتَّى يُخَلِّصَكَ فِي جَمِيعِ مُدُنِكَ؟ وَقُضَاتُكَ حَيْثُ قُلْتَ: أَعْطِنِي مَلِكاً وَرُؤَسَاءَ؟ 
Hos 13:11 أَنَا أَعْطَيْتُكَ مَلِكاً بِغَضَبِي وَأَخَذْتُهُ بِسَخَطِي. 
Hos 13:12 «إِثْمُ أَفْرَايِمَ مَصْرُورٌ. خَطِيَّتُهُ مَكْنُوزَةٌ. 
Hos 13:13 مَخَاضُ الْوَالِدَةِ يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ. هُوَ ابْنٌ غَيْرُ حَكِيمٍ إِذْ لَمْ يَقِفْ فِي الْوَقْتِ فِي مَوْلِدِ الْبَنِينَ. 
Hos 13:14 «مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ. مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أُخَلِّصُهُمْ. أَيْنَ أَوْبَاؤُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ». 
Hos 13:15 وَإِنْ كَانَ مُثْمِراً بَيْنَ إِخْوَةٍ تَأْتِي رِيحٌ شَرْقِيَّةٌ. رِيحُ الرَّبِّ طَالِعَةً مِنَ الْقَفْرِ فَتَجِفُّ عَيْنُهُ وَيَيْبَسُ يَنْبُوعُهُ. هِيَ تَنْهَبُ كَنْزَ كُلِّ مَتَاعٍ شَهِيٍّ. ​*Hos 13:16* تُجَازَى السَّامِرَةُ لأَنَّهَا قَدْ تَمَرَّدَتْ عَلَى إِلَهِهَا. بِالسَّيْفِ يَسْقُطُونَ. تُحَطَّمُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ وَالْحَوَامِلُ تُشَقُّ.


نرى ان من صياغ الكلام, ان النص الكريم هو نبوءة لما سيحصل لبني اسرائيل اذ سيزدادون في الخطيئة, و سينتج عن ذلك بعدهم عن الله و بعد حمايته لهم, فستخرب السامرة ليس بيد الله بل بيد الشعوب الأخرى و سأوضح تحقق النبوءة لاحقا!

أذا الكلام نبوءة لما سيحصل للسامرة بسبب خطيئتها و بعدها عن الله الذي بدوره ينتج فجوة بينهم و بين حماية و رعاية الله لهم.

و السامرة هي بلدة يهودية من بلاد اسرائيل, بمعنى ان العقاب الذي سيحصل هو تأديب و ليس إرهاب و قتل لشعوب إخرى, و الله هنا لم يعطي أمرا و تشريعا بسقوط السامرة بالسيف او تحطيم اطفالهم او شق الحوامل
الله اوضح رؤية و نبوءة لما سيحصل مستقبلا!

و هذه النبوءة تحققت في أسرائيل و سنرى في السطور القادمة تحقق النبوءة من الكتاب المقدس و صدق كلمة الله لما كان متنبأ ان يحدث مستقبلا في ذلك الوقت:

*[Q-BIBLE] 
2Ki 8:12 فَقَالَ حَزَائِيلُ: [لِمَاذَا يَبْكِي سَيِّدِي؟] فَقَالَ: [لأَنِّي عَلِمْتُ مَا سَتَفْعَلُهُ بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الشَّرِّ، فَإِنَّكَ تُطْلِقُ النَّارَ فِي حُصُونِهِمْ وَتَقْتُلُ شُبَّانَهُمْ بِالسَّيْفِ وَتُحَطِّمُ أَطْفَالَهُمْ وَتَشُقُّ حَوَامِلَهُمْ]. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE] 
Nah 3:10 هِيَ أَيْضاً قَدْ مَضَتْ إِلَى الْمَنْفَى بِالسَّبْيِ وَأَطْفَالُهَا حُطِّمَتْ فِي رَأْسِ جَمِيعِ الأَزِقَّةِ وَعَلَى أَشْرَافِهَا أَلْقُوا قُرْعَةً وَجَمِيعُ عُظَمَائِهَا تَقَيَّدُوا بِالْقُيُودِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


فهذه نبوءة لما سيحصل لأسرائيل في وقتها, و ليست امر و شريعة بشق الحوامل و تحطيم الأطفال


هل اتضح لك الأن كيفك انك مغيب و لا تملك اي عقل؟

فأنتبه مستقبلا عندما تفتح فمك بأي كلمة لتنتقد الكتاب المقدس

اقرأ و ابحث بنفسك و لا تسلم عقلك لأخرين يعطوك خلاصات كاذبة.

الله اعطاك نعمة العقل, فأستعمله يا مسلم!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

++ أشكر أخى الحبيب my rock  على هذه الإجابة الواضحة المتقنة
++ أما قبول أو رفض البعض ، فلن يلغى الحقائق .
++ وأما إسلوب القفز البهلوانى ، من نقطة لأخرى ، ومن موضوع لآخر ، بدون النظر - نهائياً - لما قيل ، فإنه مسؤلية فاعله ، وسيتم محاسبته عليه ، فى يوم الحساب ، لأن العدل الإلهى يقتضى حرية الإختيار .
++ وأما بخصوص مقولة الأخ "مجاهد بالقلم " ، بأننا نتهمه بالإرهاب ، أقول له : أين إتهمناك ؟؟ ، وبفرض أن شخصاً ما إتهمك بذلك ، فهل يكون ردك عليه ، بإستخدام إسلوب إسكت عنى لكى أسكت عنك !!! ، لا يا سيدى المجاهد ، بل لا يحق إلاّ الحق ، فإن جريمة البعض لا يبرر جريمة الآخرين . فإن كنت قد إخترت طريق الجهاد ، فليكن جهاداً من أجل الحق المطلق ، وليس من أجل الذات أو الجماعة التى أنتمى لها . فإن ذلك ليس من الحق ، وبالتالى ليس من الله ، لأن الله هو الحق ، أليس كذلك !!!!


----------



## جورج مايكل (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

سلام المسيح معكم
كثيرا ما تكلم الاخوة المسلمين عن ان بالعهد القديم ايات تحض على قتل الاطفال والشيوخ والنساء وغيره وللرد على هذه الشبهه نورد بعض الحقائق التاليه:
عندما ارسل الله الطوفان واهلك العالم كله هل لم يكن بين الهالكين نساء أو أطفال أو شيوخ أو بهائم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ رد يا اخ يامسلم  ساكت ليه ؟؟
وعندما أهلك الله سدوم وعموره بالنار هل سدوم وعموره لم يكن بها نساء أو أطفال أو شيوخ أو بهائم ؟؟؟؟ايه رايك يااخ يامسلم ولا هتقول محصلش الطوفان و الله لكم يهلك سدوم وعمورة؟؟؟
بعد الطوفان قال الرب:Gen 9:11  اقيم ميثاقي معكم فلا ينقرض كل ذي جسد ايضا بمياه الطوفان. ولا يكون ايضا طوفان ليخرب الارض».
هيا قول يامسلم اله ظالم وارهابى يقتل النساء والاطفال والشيوخ بالطوفان وبالنار ياللا سكت ليه قول
هذا الاله هو ذاته الذى امر النبى فلان وفلان بتنفيذ الايات السابقه لأنه لن يستعمل الطوفان مرة اخرى فهل يسكت على شرور الناس ويقف عاجزا أم يرسل رجاله على الارض لتنفيذ اوامره وشرائعه الصادره منه شخصيا ودون وسيط 
Exo 33:11  ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه. واذا رجع موسى الى المحلة كان خادمه يشوع بن نون الغلام لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة.
اذن موسى النبى ياخد اوامره وشرائعه من الله ذاته أم تريده ان يعصى ربه؟؟؟؟؟؟
رد ساكت ليه؟؟؟
اراك تفرح وتقول اذن الاسلام ليس دين ارهاب ومحمد ليس ارهابيا لانه ينفذ شرع الله  اذن فقل لى ومتى كلم الله محمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ستقول انه بعث له جبريل وكان جبريل فى شكل دحيا الكلبى  أقول لك وما ادراك ان جبريل هذا ممكن ان يكون شيطان ودحيا الكلبى هذا رجل ملبوس بالشياطين ولكن على كل حال الله لم يكلم محمد مباشرة وبالتالى لم يأمره بالقتل والزنا والاغتصاب والا قول لى هل ورد حد الشق الذى شق به محمد ام قرفه بالقران ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلى هذا نقول ان الله فى العهد القديم ينفذ قانون العقوبات الذى هو الناموس أما بعد السيد المسيح فهو عهد النعمه حيث ان السيد المسيح جاء ليسدد عقوبة خطايانا
Joh 1:17  لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا.
 وان كان يؤدبنا ببعض الامراض والحوادث لكن لم يصدر السيد المسيح وهوالاله المتجسد اى أوامر لأى من رسله وقديسيه لتنفيذ عقوبات فى البشر ولم يستعمل الرسل والقديسين السلاح لتنفيذ وصايا السيد المسيح
 هذا هو الموضوع بكل بساطه ارجو ان تكونوا فهمتم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

الكتاب المقدس يلعن جريمة شق بطون الحوامل

الأخ الفاضل\ مجاهد
+ سيادتك إتهمت الكتاب المقدس بأنه يأمر بشق بطون الحوامل 
++ وقد رد الأخ  My Rock  ، بأوضح بيان وبكل حكمة ، مبيناً أن الله لم يأمر بذلك ، بل فعله بعض المجرمين بإرادتهم الشخصية ،  بل إنّ الله قد لعن هذه الجريمة .
+++ وقد كنا نتوقع تعقيباً من سيادتك ، سواء بالقبول والإعتذار ، أو بالرفض مع بيان الأسباب ، كما يليق بالباحثين النزهاء .
++++ ولأن ذلك لم يحدث ، فلعلك لم تطلع على الرد ، لذلك فسألخّـصه لك :-
     ((1)) الله لعن جريمة شق البطن :-- [ هكذا قال الرب : من أجل ذنوب بنى عمون... لأنهم شقوا حوامل جلعاد ... فأضرم ناراً على سور ربة  فتأكل قصورها ، ويمضى ملكهم إلى السبى هو ورؤساؤه جميعاً ] عا 1: 13-15.
     ((2)) وفى بقية المرات التى ذُكرت فيها هذه الجريمة ، لم يكن الله هو الذى أمر بها ، بل فعلها الأشرار ، وهى ثلاث مرات – بالتحديد- هى كالتالى :--
                 (أ)  2مل 8: 11-13، وفيها رجل الله يبكى وهو يتنبأ ، بأن ملك آرام –الوثنى- سيفعل تلك الجريمة بشعب الله ( إسرائيل التاريخية ) .
                (ب)  2مل 15: 14-16،  وفيها قام شخص بالتمرد على الملك ، وإغتصب المـُلك ، ثم فعل تلك الجريمة فى خصومه . وهو لم يفعل ذلك كأمر إلهى ، بل كفعل قبيح من مغتصب أثيم .
               (ج)  هو 13: 16،  وفيها يتنبأ هوشع النبى بأن شعب السامرة الخاطئ ، سيفعل به الأعداء المجرمون هذه الجريمة ، لأن الله سيتخلى عنهم بسبب خطاياهم  . + وهو ما قد حدث فعلاً ، فى السنة التاسعة لنبوءة هوشع النبى ( 2مل 16: 5و6) ، إذ حاصرهم ملك آشور الوثنى، وفتح مدينتهم وصنع فيهم فظائع ، منها تلك الجريمة .+ إذن ، فالفاعل هو ملك وثنى ، لا يطبق شريعة الكتاب المقدس ، بل شريعته الهمجيـّـة .
+++++++ وإننا ننتظر تعقيب سيادتك على إتهامك لله بالأمر بهذه الجريمة الوحشية ، قبل القفز إلى نقاط أخرى ، فهذا عشمنا فيك ، لأن الرجوع إلى الحق فضيلة ، كما أن الإعتذار شيمة أهل الحق .


----------



## nasr (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

الاخوة الافاضل حينما كتب بعض اخوانى المسلمين بعض من المقاطع من كتاب الانجيل والتى توضح الارهاب فيه قمتم بالنفى و التوضيح و نشكركم على هذا
ولكن حين قرات فى انجيل متى وجدت هذه الايه واضحة وضوح الشمس 
وهى تحرض على الكره و العنف بل وايضا تحرض على العنف الاسرى
وهى تقول
لاتظنوا انى جئت لارسى سلاما على الارض ما جئت لارسى سلاما بل سيفا 35 فأنى جئت جعل الانسان على خلاف مع ابيه والبنت مع امها والكنة مع حماتها وهكذا يصير اعداء اهل بيته انجيل متى: ::lightbulb::lightbulb::lightbulb:10


----------



## Tabitha (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



nasr قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل حينما كتب بعض اخوانى المسلمين بعض من المقاطع من كتاب الانجيل والتى توضح الارهاب فيه قمتم بالنفى و التوضيح و نشكركم على هذا
> ولكن حين قرات فى انجيل متى وجدت هذه الايه واضحة وضوح الشمس
> وهى تحرض على الكره و العنف بل وايضا تحرض على العنف الاسرى
> وهى تقول
> لاتظنوا انى جئت لارسى سلاما على الارض ما جئت لارسى سلاما بل سيفا 35 فأنى جئت جعل الانسان على خلاف مع ابيه والبنت مع امها والكنة مع حماتها وهكذا يصير اعداء اهل بيته انجيل متى: ::lightbulb::lightbulb::lightbulb:10



*عزيزي نصر برجاء استخدام خاصية البحث قبل وضع اي مشاركات جديدة 
تم الاجابة على هذا السؤال مرارا وهذا رابط لأحدث موضوع

هل السيد المسيح آتى ليلقي ناراً وسيفاً على الأرض؟  

اذا عدك تعليق ممكن تحطه هناك*


----------



## انت الفادي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

استاذتي انستازيا
الغريب في الموضوع انه تم الرد علي هذه الشبهة في هذا الموضوع نفسه في المشاركة رقم 35
و رابط الرد هو الرد علي شبهة السيف


----------



## Tabitha (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



انت الفادي قال:


> استاذتي انستازيا
> الغريب في الموضوع انه تم الرد علي هذه الشبهة في هذا الموضوع نفسه في المشاركة رقم 35
> و رابط الرد هو الرد علي شبهة السيف



فعلا غريبة الناس اللي بتيجي يرموا اسئلة ويجروا ومش بتحاول حتى تتعب نفسها بقراية  الاجابات على اسئلتهم
ربنا قادر ينور قلوبهم 

شكرا استاذ انت الفادي للاشارة لرابط المشاركة
الموضوع عشان بس قديم شوية المشاركة كانت تايهة عني.


----------



## fredyyy (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*إخوتي الأعزاء Anestas!a وأنت الفادي *

*العضو ناصر طريقة عرضة للشبهه تعبر عن ما بداخلة *

*فهو يظن أنه وجد ما لن نستطيع الإجابة عليه *

*هكذا علَّموه وهكذا دفعوه فكتب دون تفكير*

*لقد ظن بمشاركته سنترك المسيحية *

*أو حتى ُنغلق المنتدي ُأووووووه*

*سؤاله صعب قووووووووي *

*معذور إنه يكره النور*

*أخيراً إسمع ما يقول المسيح :*

*متى 26 :52 *
*فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ*

*يوحنا 18 :36 *
*أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا».*

*ناصر المسيح يُحبك رغم عدم إيمانك بكلامه*

*فهو    :36_3_19:  رغم أنك:budo:*​


----------



## enass (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *حسناً enass *
> 
> *غير اذا بدكو كمان تكذوب الشمس وتقولو انها ما بضوي!!!!! *
> 
> ...




*هاي هي النقطة المهمة انو ما بحبو يعرفو الصح لانهن بخافو 

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد ارهاب في الكتاب المقدس؟*

+++سيف الروح يعنى إن الله المتجسد لم يأتى إلينا ليهادن خطيتنا ويأمر الناس بالخضوع لنزواتها ، بل جاء ليشن عليها حرباً شعواء بلا هوادة ، حرباً ليست بقتل البشر ، بل بإحيائهم ، فسيفه لا يحارب الناس ، بل الخطية . وناره لاتحرق الناس بل الخطية .
++++ الرب لم يأتى ليقتل بل ليحيي .
++++ ونحن أيضاً ، يجب علينا ألاّ نتبع إسلوباً آخر غير إسلوب المسيح ، الذى يمنع عن إيذاء أى أحد ، لا بدنياً ولا معنوياً . وهو إسلوب المحبة التى لا تهادن الخطية ولكنها لا تتهجم على الناس .


----------

